# 2022: En este año se descubrirá la EXISTENCIA DE VIDA EXTRATERRESTRE



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.

AVISADOS ESTAIS.


----------



## Roberto Malone (7 Ene 2022)

¿Quién es tu fuente, Doc?


----------



## JyQ (7 Ene 2022)

Buena historia, faltan aliens, pero buena historia.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (7 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Quién es tu fuente, Doc?



Le ha sido revelado en 1 sueño.


----------



## General Silvestre (7 Ene 2022)

¿Pero vendrán en cigar shape UFOs?


----------



## Marwan (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



se descubriran o avisaran q se descubrieron hace un tiempo?


----------



## Fabs (7 Ene 2022)

Globalismo=NWO=Follaglobos=Disney/NASA=La "Siensia"=Dinosaurios y Darwin=Sacerdotes e inquisición=magufos aldebarianos y demás gurús de la exopolítica


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Globalismo=NWO=Follaglobos=Disney/NASA=La "Siensia"=Dinosaurios y Darwin=Sacerdotes e inquisición=magufos aldebarianos y demás gurús de la exopolítica




HIJO DE PVTA.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Ene 2022)

Fuente La Cibeles


----------



## Rupia a crédito (7 Ene 2022)

genial, mas amegos que vendran a multiculturalizar en pateras intergalacticas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

Depresión de la Plaga dijo:


> Le ha sido revelado en 1 sueño.



He viajado a esa luna de Jupiter, como hizo Kepler cuando viajó a la Luna en un viaje astral en 1608.









Somnium - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













_Ice falls in the tempest_​_Waves of crystals solidify, suspended by silken thread_​_The scorpion has stung_​_The sovereign of passion has flung me Into her sultry bed_​_I dreamt I was dreaming_​_That I was awake in a dream_​_Where being awake was real_​_As was dreaming it would seem_​_But then…_​_I dreamt I had awakened_​_From a dream that I was awake_​_Where all dreams are real_​_And being awake was a mistake_​_Bewitching me compassionately_​_In the vanishing horizon_​_Of a harmonious equinox_​_In the temple of the burning flame_​_Are angels whispering my name_​_Behind my ears and between my curly locks_​_I dreamt I was dreaming_​_That I was awake in a dream_​_Where being awake was real_​_As was dreaming it would seem_​_But then…_​_I dreamt I had awakened_​_From a dream that I was awake_​_Where all dreams are real_​_And being awake was a mistake_​_My love is suspended_​_Throughout the pluriverse for better or worse_​_I still dream the dream_​_The dawn of one world_​_Is the dusk of another perplexity is the mother_​_Of the eternal scheme_​_I dreamt I was dreaming_​_That I was awake in a dream_​_Where being awake was real_​_As was dreaming it would seem_​_But then…_​_I dreamt I had awakened_​_From a dream that I was awake_​_Where all dreams are real_​_And being awake was a mistake_​_I dreamt I was dreaming_​​_*Traducción de la canción*_
​_Hielo cae en la tempestad_​_Ondas de cristales se solidifican, suspendidas por hilo de seda_​_El escorpión ha picado_​_El soberano de la pasión me ha arrojado a su sensual cama_​_Soñé que estaba soñando_​_Que estaba despierto en un sueño_​_Donde estar despierto era real_​_Como estaba soñando, parecería_​_Pero entonces…_​_Soñé que había despertado_​_De un sueño que estaba despierto_​_Donde todos los sueños son reales_​_Y estar despierto fue un error_​_Hechizándome compasivamente_​_En el horizonte que desaparece_​_De un equinoccio armonioso_​_En el templo de la llama ardiente_​_Son ángeles susurrando mi nombre_​_Detrás de mis orejas y entre mis rizos_​_Soñé que estaba soñando_​_Que estaba despierto en un sueño_​_Donde estar despierto era real_​_Como estaba soñando, parecería_​_Pero entonces…_​_Soñé que había despertado_​_De un sueño que estaba despierto_​_Donde todos los sueños son reales_​_Y estar despierto fue un error_​_Mi amor está suspendido_​_A lo largo del pluriverse para bien o para mal_​_Todavía sueño el sueño_​_El amanecer de un mundo_​_Es el anochecer de otra perplejidad es la madre_​_Del esquema eterno_​_Soñé que estaba soñando_​_Que estaba despierto en un sueño_​_Donde estar despierto era real_​_Como estaba soñando, parecería_​_Pero entonces…_​_Soñé que había despertado_​_De un sueño que estaba despierto_​_Donde todos los sueños son reales_​_Y estar despierto fue un error_​_Soñé que estaba soñando_​


----------



## NewTroll (7 Ene 2022)

Pero si ya están entre nosotros:


----------



## Volvitо (7 Ene 2022)

Seguimos con las gilipolleces follaglobos...  


Claro que hay vida fuera de aquí, y más continentes y ciudades. Tan sólo hay que pasar los muros antárticos y salir de este agujero.


----------



## MITIO (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada



¿ Has averiguao si en esas aguas habrá marisco )

(Es para un amigo de UGT)


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



O sea que acabas de ver esta peli :


----------



## larios357 (7 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Seguimos con las gilipolleces follaglobos...
> 
> 
> Claro que hay vida fuera de aquí, y más continentes y ciudades. Tan sólo hay que pasar los muros antárticos y salir de este agujero.



Hay que montar conjunta para expedicion, y salir de este estercolero


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Ene 2022)

Puto amo Doc


----------



## Viviendo Digno (7 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Quién es tu fuente, Doc?



MDMA


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Pero si ya están entre nosotros:



jajaja qué bueno


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Ene 2022)

No hay ninguna forma de vida, ni en las lunas de Jupiter, ni en ningún otro lado del Universo-
Se los he dicho varias veces ya, *estamos SOLOS.*


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que Europa es de los mejores candidatos para vida en el sistema solar. Ahora, dado el coco medio de la población humana, mejor que no descubran nada. No quiero ni pensar la que se armaría.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No hay ninguna forma de vida, ni en las lunas de Jupiter, ni en ningún otro lado del Universo-
> Se los he dicho varias veces ya, *estamos SOLOS.*



Claro, tú lo sabes. El problema es que eso repudia el sentido común. El universo es aburridamente parecido mires donde mires.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (7 Ene 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Puto amo Doc





Dave Bowman dijo:


> Puto amo Doc



¿ Quien puede saberlo mejor que tu ?...


----------



## Volvitо (7 Ene 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Hay que montar conjunta para expedicion, y salir de este estercolero



Me queda la duda de saber si la gente de fuera de este cráter sabe de nuestra existencia.  

En cualquier caso no creo que sean tan tontos de ponerse en plan "refugees welcome".


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Claro, tú lo sabes. El problema es que eso repudia el sentido común. El universo es aburridamente parecido mires donde mires.



Yo no sé nada.
Pero sí conozco lo que opina la mayoría de la comunidad científica en la actualidad, y ella opina, desde hace algunas décadas ya, que no hay otra forma de vida en el Un iverso salvo la que reside en este planeta.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Ene 2022)

¿Fuente?


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Yo no sé nada.
> Pero sí conozco lo que opina la mayoría de la comunidad científica en la actualidad, y ella opina, desde hace algunas décadas ya, que no hay otra forma de vida en el Un iverso salvo la que reside en este planeta.



jajaja este foro es una mina.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jajaja este foro es una mina.



Sí .los ignorantes se encuentran sin cavar.


----------



## larios357 (7 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Me queda la duda de saber si la gente de fuera de este cráter sabe de nuestra existencia.
> 
> En cualquier caso no creo que sean tan tontos de ponerse en plan "refugees welcome".



Según el mapa que muestra las tierras que hay fueran, no es que no lo sepan, es que estamos en una puta cárcel.
El caso es salir, es como cuando estaba el telón de acero y escapaban, al final era la misma mierda pero bueno.
En las otras tierras sera como el paraíso? Reinará la felicidad?, habrá que sufrir como en este infierno?
El caso que casualidad que la zona esta militarizada, 
Que condiciones habrá para pasar?
Se podrá pasar en avión? Los muros y las condiciones son extremas.
Hay viajes por ahí de cook y bird, quizá sean fake, a saber


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Fuente?



Hay muchas y se encuentran fácilmente-
Empiece por acá:









¿Y si estamos solos en el universo?


Un estudio de Oxford indica que hay un 99,6% de posibilidades de que el ser humano sea la única especie inteligente en la galaxia y un 85% de que lo sea en todo el universo observable.




elpais.com


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Hay muchas y se encuentran fácilmente-
> Empiece por acá:
> 
> 
> ...



Ni de coña lo estamos.

Se lo aseguro.


----------



## Ulisses (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ni de coña lo estamos.
> 
> Se lo aseguro.




Vamos a apostar. Somos gente de orden y, aquí, nada de porfiar. Yo estoy con Mr. Foster.

¿vida inteligente o bacterias de esas, que es la milonga de siempre?


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Ene 2022)

El mismo foro de Burbuja tiene excelentes hilos donde se ha debatido ampliamente el tema de la vida en el Universo.
Se puede revisar y así tener alguna base para opinar.





__





Ciencia: - Paradoja de Fermi...nueva e impensada alternativa.


Sabemos que el universo tiene 13,8 mil millones de años, mientras que la Tierra se formó hace 4,5 mil millones de años. La Ciencia ha supuesto que esta diferencia de tiempo significa que la vida en otros planetas podría ser miles de millones de años más antiguas que la nuestra, y de allí las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Sí .los ignorantes se encuentran sin cavar.



qué paciencia...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> El mismo foo de Burbuja tiene excelentes hilos donde se ha debatido ampliamente el tema de la vida en el Universo.
> Se puede revisar y así tener alguna base para opinar.
> 
> 
> ...



Algunas formas de vida extraterrestre son tan evolucionadas que han sido capaces de manipular el espacio y el tiempo y saltar entre universos paralelos. Podrían intervenir en nuestro mundo manipulando nuestras mentes si ni siquiera saberlo ni darnos cuenta.

Los llamados reptilianos proceden de nuestro planeta en un universo paralelo donde los dinosaurios nunca se extinguieron y evolucionaron consiguiendo colonizar las estrellas. A su vez los reptilianos no existen en el universo paralelo a este donde en la Tierra surgió una civilización a partir de los insectos que después de miles de millones de años evolucionaron y también colonizaron otros planetas. Los grises somos nosotros mismos viajando desde el futuro al presente actual.

La mayoría de forma de vida animal extraterrestre no submarina y poco evolucionada son similares a lo que conocemos en la tierra como insectos.

La vida en este planeta lleva intervenida por civilizaciones "extraterrestres" desde hace unos 100 millones de años. Los reptilianos viajaron al pasado hace 60 millones para provocar la extinción masiva de sus ancestros dinosaurios y asi alterar su linea temporal, creando otra nueva linea temporal en la que surgieran los seres humanos o sea nosotros. Lo que se conoce como materia oscura no barionica y que supone el 90% de la materia de nuestro universo no es mas que la interaccion gravitatoria de 9 universos paralelos a este donde existirian los mismo cuerpos celestiales como la tierra, el sol y otros planetas pero con formas de vidas y civilizaciones tecnologicas muy diferentes entre si, algunas inimaginables por nosotros.


----------



## Volvitо (7 Ene 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Según el mapa que muestra las tierras que hay fueran, no es que no lo sepan, es que estamos en una puta cárcel.
> El caso es salir, es como cuando estaba el telón de acero y escapaban, al final era la misma mierda pero bueno.
> En las otras tierras sera como el paraíso? Reinará la felicidad?, habrá que sufrir como en este infierno?
> El caso que casualidad que la zona esta militarizada,
> ...



Que lo custodien militarmente y nos vendan el cuento follaglobos para que la gente ni sospeche de esas tierras en principio llevaría a pensar que se oculta algo bueno.

Pero ni idea de lo que habrá allí fuera, hay poquísima información al respecto.

Nuestra situación me recuerda muchísimo a la de Ataque a los Titanes. Esa serie es una mina.


----------



## Volvitо (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Algunas formas de vida extraterrestre son tan evolucionadas que han sido capaces de manipular el espacio y el tiempo y saltar entre universos paralelos.
> 
> Podrian intervenir en nuestro mundo manipulando nuestras mentes si ni siquiera saberlo ni darnos cuenta.



*FOLLAGLOBOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PVTA TODOS*


----------



## larios357 (7 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Que lo custodien militarmente y nos vendan el cuento follaglobos para que la gente ni sospeche de esas tierras en principio llevaría a pensar que se oculta algo bueno.
> 
> Pero ni idea de lo que habrá allí fuera, hay poquísima información al respecto.
> 
> Nuestra situación me recuerda muchísimo a la de Ataque a los Titanes. Esa serie es una mina.



Ataque a los titanes? Me la apunto, gracias


----------



## silent lurker (7 Ene 2022)

La Tsien me lo confirmo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> El mismo foo de Burbuja tiene excelentes hilos donde se ha debatido ampliamente el tema de la vida en el Universo.
> Se puede revisar y así tener alguna base para opinar.
> 
> 
> ...



Fermi era un gilipollas que no tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## Vilux (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Hay muchas y se encuentran fácilmente-
> Empiece por acá:
> 
> 
> ...



La "comunidad científica"... un paper especulativo de alguien.


----------



## Schopenhart (7 Ene 2022)

MITIO dijo:


> ¿ Has averiguao si en esas aguas habrá marisco )
> 
> (Es para un amigo de UGT)



Sí, además ya en cajas de madera y congelado.


----------



## Volvitо (7 Ene 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Ataque a los titanes? Me la apunto, gracias



Es un anime. No sé si te molará el rollo, pero es 100% recomendable.

Viendo que te gustan estos temas entenderás muchas cosas que a la mayoría de espectadores le pasarán sin pena ni gloria como simple ficción.
Es una brutalidad la cantidad de referencias a este mundo que sueltan.

Te dejo enlace:
Shingeki no Kyojin - AnimeFLV


----------



## EnKli (7 Ene 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Según el mapa que muestra las tierras que hay fueran, no es que no lo sepan, es que estamos en una puta cárcel.
> El caso es salir, es como cuando estaba el telón de acero y escapaban, al final era la misma mierda pero bueno.
> En las otras tierras sera como el paraíso? Reinará la felicidad?, habrá que sufrir como en este infierno?
> El caso que casualidad que la zona esta militarizada,
> ...



Tienen militarizado todo el muro? Cuánta gente estará trabajando allí? Como es que Bird se saltó el muro?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Hay muchas y se encuentran fácilmente-
> Empiece por acá:
> 
> 
> ...



el hombre es un ser limitado e ignorante que no tiene ni puta idea de si existe o no vida en el universo, fuera de la tierra, ya hay que ser arrogante y poco despierto para darle ninguna relevancia a esas estadísticas y esos números, no valen ni para limpiarse el culo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Ene 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> La "comunidad científica"... un paper especulativo de alguien.



No, tarado, es una de las múltiples opiniones de gente que SABE.
Ilústrese un poco antes de opinar.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ene 2022)

Europa-Carlos Santana live​

• 26 jun 2012

*EDDY ZAPATA*


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ni de coña lo estamos.
> 
> Se lo aseguro.



Acuérdate de tu rara experiencia Doctor,que una vez te despertaste con extraños arañazos en la espalda


----------



## larios357 (7 Ene 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> Tienen militarizado todo el muro? Cuánta gente estará trabajando allí? Como es que Bird se saltó el muro?



Hay zonas militarizadas, pero solo la zona delimitada.
Gente trabajando los de las bases, ect y los que van de visita en grupos controlados. 
Hay viajes de cook que circunavego el muro y bird lo paso en avión, a saber porque en teoría las entradas estarían ocultas y posiblemente haya tormentas y condiciones muy adversas. Eso es lo que he leído yo y a saber porque no hay más que paja y mierda.


----------



## Madafaca (7 Ene 2022)

Vendrán un millón de naves.
Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Ene 2022)

La Biblia no es un documento científico.
No hablamos de religión, tratamos de hablar de ciencia.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Acuérdate de tu rara experiencia Doctor,que una vez te despertaste con extraños arañazos en la espalda



A mi me pasó lo mismo en los antebrazos cuando desperté. Y esa misma noche de madrugada sentí que me despertaba nervioso y algo me pinchó en la nuca y me volví a dormir.


----------



## todoayen (7 Ene 2022)

Sabíais que si Júpiter tuviera algo más de masa se convertiría en una estrella?

Paberse matao hace minolles de años.


----------



## daniguzmán (7 Ene 2022)

NASA enlisted theologians to assess how we would react to alien life


NASA is looking to a group of theologians to learn how humans would react to the discovery of alien life and if it will change religious beliefs. The agency hired theologians to answer these questions.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (7 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> A mi me pasó lo mismo en los antebrazos cuando desperté. Y esa misma noche de madrugada sentí que me despertaba nervioso y algo me pinchó en la nuca y me volví a dormir.



Hay bastantes personas en el mundo que han descrito experiencias semejantes.Nadie sabe lo que ha sido,la ciencia suele decir que es la parálisis del sueño pero eso no explica las marcas que aparecen como arañazos o pequeñas perforaciones en el cuerpo


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *Algunas formas de vida extraterrestre son tan evolucionadas que han sido capaces de manipular el espacio y el tiempo y* saltar entre universos paralelos.
> 
> Podrian intervenir en nuestro mundo manipulando nuestras mentes si ni siquiera saberlo ni darnos cuenta.



El de las barbas lleno de piojos es tu hombre. Por increíble que parezca puede que tuviera más razón que el semiDios que está a su lado.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Ene 2022)

Bendisioneh


----------



## fachacine (7 Ene 2022)

Si vienen en son de paz seremos hamijos, si vienen a joder les haré tragar caca


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Los llamados reptilianos proceden de nuestro planeta en un universo paralelo donde los dinosaurios nunca se extinguieron y evolucionaron consiguiendo colonizar las estrellas. A su vez los reptilianos no existen en el universo paralelo a este donde en la Tierra surgió una civilización a partir de los insectos que después de miles de millones de años evolucionaron y también colonizaron otros planetas. Los grises somos nosotros mismos viajando desde el futuro al presente actual.



Hay muchos tipos de reptilianos. Los peores son los Draconianos que proceden del planeta Alpha Draconis, en la Estrella Thuban en la constelación de Draco.

Los grises también hay muchos tipos. Los que más conozco son los de la Constelación de Reticulum y estrellas Reticuli I y II. También hay otros grises en Rigel, Orión. 

Los reticulianos podrían ser así:


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Ene 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Hay que montar conjunta para expedicion, y salir de este estercolero




Quizá a los que están al otro lado de los muros no les interesa que salgamos viendo el estercolero que hemos creado en nuestro lado.


----------



## Plutarko (7 Ene 2022)

Ni de coña, no va a ir ninguna sonda ahí para verlo. Con muchísima potra si uno de los dos rover marcianos se encuentra algo muy evidente de casualidad (altamente improbable) o más probable que el James Webb detecte algún biomarcador en alguna atmósfera de un exoplaneta (pero como será una detección de mierda pillada por los pelos no se confirmara nada hasta que terminen el ELT) 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Llorón (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Pero con esos animales podremos hacer unas tapitas en el bar?


----------



## Vilux (7 Ene 2022)

La vida dondequiera qe se dé se propaga


Mr.Foster dijo:


> No, tarado, es una de las múltiples opiniones de gente que SABE.
> Ilústrese un poco antes de opinar.



Primero dices que "opinan", ahora que "saben". No es lo mismo, imbécil, opinión tenemos todos y culo también.

Decías que "la comunidad científica" tiene una opinión única pero la panspermia te da un patadón en tu bocaza de meapilas creacionista y terraplanista.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El de las barbas lleno de piojos es tu hombre. Por increíble que parezca puede que tuviera más razón que el semiDios que está a su lado.



EINSTEIN = TEORIA DE LA RELATIVIDAD

TAGORE = EXPERIMENTO CUANTICO DE LA DOBLE RENDIJA = LA CONCIENCIA HUMANA ALTERA LA FORMA EN LA QUE SE COMPORTA LA MATERIA.

De momento la teoria de la relatividad y la fisica cuantica parecen IRRECONCILIABLES.

Probablemente Tagore sea un extraterrestre infiltrado con forma humana.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

para centrarnos en el post del OP,

aquí está Europa, debe ser indescriptible que amanezca apareciendo Júpiter por el horizonte


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de reptilianos. Los peores son los Draconianos que proceden del planeta Alpha Draconis, en la Estrella Thuban en la constelación de Draco.
> 
> Los grises también hay muchos tipos. Los que más conozco son los de la Constelación de Reticulum y estrellas Reticuli I y II. También hay otros grises en Rigel, Orión.
> 
> ...









Este será nuestro aspecto despues de un par de millones de años mas de evolución.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (7 Ene 2022)

Nada mas hay vida inteligente en la Tierra.

Los Aliens son DEMONIOS y ANGELES CAIDOS que estan preparando el gran engaño que narra la Biblia


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

FELIC HAÑO HAMIJO GOMINOLO

UN BESO EN LA PUNTA DEL PURPURON (NO HOMO)


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> EINSTEIN = TEORIA DE LA RELATIVIDAD
> 
> TAGORE = EXPERIMENTO CUANTICO DE LA DOBLE RENDIJA
> 
> ...



Nohhhhhhh

Einstein: geniazo total con una intuición fuera de este mundo
Togore: portapiojos, juntaletras, poeta, artista... lo peor en la escala intelectual

Hay dos posiciones. Einstein dice que existe un universo con sus leyes independientemente de nosotros, que no lo puede demostrar pero que está seguro de que el teorema de Pitágoras es el mismo en cualquier parte del universo. Tagore dice que incluso las matemáticas son una emanación del cerebro/conciencia humana.


¿Por qué es importante?. Por la constantes del universo, un ridículo desajuste y no existiríamos. Explicación naive: chachi, que suerte tenemos. Explicación sesuda: muchas, no se sabe la razón, pero hay dos teorías fascinantes. Los universos paralelos de los que hablas, o que el piojoso Tagore tenga razón y sea la propia conciencia quién modele el mundo físico en que vivimos con sus leyes.


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Yo no sé nada.
> Pero sí conozco lo que opina la mayoría de la comunidad científica en la actualidad, y ella opina, desde hace algunas décadas ya, que no hay otra forma de vida en el Un iverso salvo la que reside en este planeta.



Eso te lo has sacado directamente del culo. No se sabe.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nohhhhhhh
> 
> Einstein: geniazo total con una intuición fuera de este mundo
> Togore: portapiojos, juntaletras, poeta, artista... lo peor en la escala intelectual
> ...



Tagore describe de forma intuitiva aplicada al macrocosmos el mundo cuantico, el experimento de la doble rendija, el gato de Schoringer y el principio de incertidumbre de Eisenberg.

Y Si, las matematicas son una emanacion de nuestra conciencia, le pondré este ejemplo:

El infinito no lo es tanto. Hay infinitos que contienen otros infinitos. ¿ como puede por definicion que algo albergue algo del mismo tamaño sin resultar ser el mismo?

Los numeros son infinitos. Existen infinitos numeros pares. Existen infinitos numeros primos. Si ponemos a contar los numeros de forma infinita siempre obtendremos mayor cantidad de pares que de primos, siendo la cantidad de ambos tipos de numeros infinita ¿Como es posible que la cantidad de infinitos numeros que existe sea mayor que la cantidad de infinitos numeros pares, y el infinito numero de numeros pares sea mayor al infinito numero de numeros primos?

¿Como es posible que los fotones cambian su comportamiento en el experimento de la doble rendija comportandose como una onda si no son observados y como particula si se les observa?

Es todo una TRAMPA, UNA SIMULACION.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Ene 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> opinión tenemos todos y culo también.



Cierto, hasta los descerebrados como usted, pase al ignore, cretino.


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Y cuando lleguen las naves terrestres nos saludarán solemnemente mientras cruzan los dedos índice y pulgar con la alocución magiciosa: ¡ AVRIC JRANDEEE !!!


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Eso te lo has sacado directamente del culo. No se sabe.



No, USTED no lo sabe, siga así y no lo sabrá nunca.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Pues yo creo que se descubrira antes vida extraterrestre en europa, el continente este. No puede ser que haya tantisimo subnormal. Y no lo digo por ti (aunque aveces tambien)


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues yo creo que se descubrira antes vida extraterrestre en europa, el continente este. No puede ser que haya tantisimo subnormal. Y no lo digo por ti (aunque aveces tambien)



faltabas tú para subir el nivel del hilo jajaja


----------



## boldregas (7 Ene 2022)

estos hilos son los que hacen jrande burbuja, espero que encuentren a unos biegos del imserso veraneando bailando los pajaritos.

o a martos poniendo la lavadora


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No, USTED no lo sabe, siga así y no lo sabrá nunca.



Cada vez se descubren más planetas similares al nuestro o compatibles con la vida, tal y como la concebimos. La Nasa está contratando teólogos para las labores de comunicación con extraterrestres, lo cual es sorprendente. Negar que puede existir vida fuera implica demostrar que es imposible que se den las condiciones para que surja la vida, y con los miles de millones de estrellas que hay, y sin una prueba científica de tal imposibilidad, me parece una afirmación la suya tremendamente arriesgada.


----------



## ruber et impius (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Tu subconsciente sabe que no hay Ethereum que rascar de tu portatil frie-pantorrillas, y tu mente fecalizada maquina como vía de escape buscar vida traterrestre de esa. 

Avre, Avreeeeeeee!!


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2022)

Me mola más Saturno, Seth - Urna, el planeta satánico.







Bonito hexágono en el polo norte, un fenómeno de lo más extraño.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Tagore describe de forma intuitiva aplicada al macrocosmos el mundo cuantico, el experimento de la doble rendija, el gato de Schoringer y el principio de incertidumbre de Eisenberg.
> 
> Y Si, las matematicas son una emanacion de nuestra conciencia, le pondré este ejemplo:
> 
> ...



No, no es así. Hay varias categorías de infinitos. No pienses en términos de números (el infinito es tal número), sino de aplicaciones, de correspondencias. Un infinito es más grande que otro porque estableces una aplicación inyectiva del pequeño en el grande, y quedan elementos del grande sin asignar.


----------



## Plutarko (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> para centrarnos en el post del OP,
> 
> aquí está Europa, debe ser indescriptible que amanezca apareciendo Júpiter por el horizonte



En Europa no amanece Jupiter por el horizonte nunca, tiene acoplamiento de marea. La misma cara apunta para Jupiter todo el rato.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Cada vez se descubren más planetas similares al nuestro o compatibles con la vida, tal y como la concebimos. La Nasa está contratando teólogos para las labores de comunicación con extraterrestres, lo cual es sorprendente. Negar que puede existir vida fuera implica demostrar que es imposible que se den las condiciones para que surja la vida, y con los miles de millones de estrellas que hay, y sin una prueba científica de tal imposibilidad, me parece una afirmación la suya tremendamente arriesgada.



Lo lógico es que haya vida por todos los sitios y esté completamente incomunicada. Las distancias, incluso entre estrellas vecinas, son insalvables para irse de turismo. Quizás haya contacto entre planetas de sistemas binarios/ternarios que no estén aberrantemente lejos, o dentro de sistemas solares. Más que eso es difícil de imaginar.


----------



## qbit (8 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Buena historia, faltan *aliens*, pero buena historia.



Precisamente eso es lo que no falta en la historia.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> En Europa no amanece Jupiter por el horizonte nunca, tiene acoplamiento de marea. La misma cara apunta para Jupiter todo el rato.



sí, joder, estaba pensando exactamente eso cuando lo escribía, que era imposible. En fin, una cagada poética ;-)


----------



## Vilux (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No, USTED no lo sabe, siga así y no lo sabrá nunca.



No estás a la altura, capillitas. Haz lo que sabes que es follar leyendas de pastorcitos de hace 2000 años.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Ene 2022)

Los medios tecnológicos con los que cuenta el ser humano no son nada despreciables, son capaces de localizar en el espacio y a grandes distancias objetos de todo tipo, cuasars, estrellas enanas, podemos ver destellos de una nova casi en los confines del horizonte a 13.800 millones de al, incluso podemos detectar planetas extrasolares orbitando lejanas estrellas. 

Pero todos los datos que hemos adquirido hasta ahora, sin excepción, se los puede explicar por la simple aplicación de las leyes de la física. 

No hay nada que se haya observado o detectado, que nos sugiera que algo de lo visto u oído es artificial o resultado de alguna acción inteligente.

La cantidad de civilizaciones tiene que ser por fuerza, extrema: *o son muchísimas o son poquísimas.*

Si consideramos a la Inteligencia como un fin evolutivo en sí mismo, entonces, esa característica será seleccionada por la evolución y habrá una enorme cantidad de especies en el Universo que la posean y ello debería ser así, porque es una ventaja muy importante para competir más eficazmente y la eficacia, sí es un fin de la evolución.

Pero, por lo contrario, si la inteligencia, no es algo especial en sí misma, y únicamente es el resultado de acontecimientos extraordinariamente casuales de muy difícil repetición, entonces, el número de esas civilizaciones ha de ser por fuerza escasísimo, y probablemente sólo se ha producido en una ocasión,* y fue en este planeta.*

Siendo así, es altamente factible que *ESTEMOS SOLOS.*

NeoFronteras » Quizás no haya extraterrestres - Portada -


----------



## JyQ (8 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Precisamente eso es lo que no falta en la historia.



Mientras no se descubran dichos aliens es especulación, luego sí faltan aliens.


----------



## burbucoches (8 Ene 2022)

https://i.ibb.co/HHw7CwZ/miguelet-gif-chungo.gif


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Los medios tecnológicos con los que cuenta el ser humano no son nada despreciables, son capaces de localizar en el espacio y a grandes distancias objetos de todo tipo, cuasars, estrellas enanas, podemos ver destellos de una nova casi en los confines del horizonte a 13.800 millones de al, incluso podemos detectar planetas extrasolares orbitando lejanas estrellas.
> 
> Pero todos los datos que hemos adquirido hasta ahora, sin excepción, se los puede explicar por la simple aplicación de las leyes de la física.
> 
> ...



Son razonamientos muy naive. En términos prácticos, no hay absolutamente nada que podamos hacer que llamaría la atención en un planeta orbitando en nuestra estrella más cercana, alpha centauri (que creo que no hay). Y no, si les mandamos la Macarena por ondas de radio no se enterarían.


----------



## Frysby (8 Ene 2022)

Vamos chavales, que nos reclutará Falconetti para la I Guerra de las Galaxias.
Me pidió chewacka que tiene pelo y no muere nunca


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2022)

Toma, uno más para tu paso al lado "oscuro":

Minuto 1:40


----------



## Conan76 (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Es que este año Disney estrena la serie de la invasion de los Skrulls, tiene buena pinta yo creo que por ahi anda muy acertado.

Oiga: Conste soy el primero que esta convencido de que en miles de galaxias y sistemas planetarios al menos algun renacuajo pegando saltos en una charca seguro que existe, no creo que seamos la unica Cocacola del Universo.

Pero nos vamos a morir sin saberlo y siento joderle la historia. Mejor vayase de putas y pille metanfeta.

Nose..por hacer algo distinto que leer "Mas alla".


----------



## Vilux (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Los medios tecnológicos con los que cuenta el ser humano no son nada despreciables, son capaces de localizar en el espacio y a grandes distancias objetos de todo tipo, cuasars, estrellas enanas, podemos ver destellos de una nova casi en los confines del horizonte a 13.800 millones de al, incluso podemos detectar planetas extrasolares orbitando lejanas estrellas.
> 
> Pero todos los datos que hemos adquirido hasta ahora, sin excepción, se los puede explicar por la simple aplicación de las leyes de la física.
> 
> ...



El ensayista confunde tecnología con inteligencia.

El ser humano ha sido inteligente desde que surgió la especie, y civilizado, pero solo en los últimos 100 años ha creado tecnología capaz de ser detectada desde el espacio (y a ver cuanto tiempo más podemos mantenerla frente al agotamiento de recursos).

Según el razonamiento del autor, si el ser humano no emite señales al espacio, entonces no hay vida inteligente en la Tierra.


----------



## Knightfall (8 Ene 2022)

Cigar shape ufo Jupiter ORIÓN


----------



## Ángel de Luz (8 Ene 2022)

Sirio lo tengo muy abandonado. No controlo de esa zona.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Algunas formas de vida extraterrestre son tan evolucionadas que han sido capaces de manipular el espacio y el tiempo y saltar entre universos paralelos. Podrían intervenir en nuestro mundo manipulando nuestras mentes si ni siquiera saberlo ni darnos cuenta.
> 
> Los llamados reptilianos proceden de nuestro planeta en un universo paralelo donde los dinosaurios nunca se extinguieron y evolucionaron consiguiendo colonizar las estrellas. A su vez los reptilianos no existen en el universo paralelo a este donde en la Tierra surgió una civilización a partir de los insectos que después de miles de millones de años evolucionaron y también colonizaron otros planetas. Los grises somos nosotros mismos viajando desde el futuro al presente actual.
> 
> ...



Marededeu estás chalao, clásico caso de tipo tan inteligente que se pasó de vueltas...


----------



## AssGaper (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Yo creo que esto ya lo sabían, más cuando salen noticias como esta:

La NASA contrata a 24 curas y teólogos para ver cómo se tomarían los creyentes el contacto con extraterrestres (20minutos.es)

El tema es que creo que la NASA quiere ser la pionera ene anunciar vida extraterreste antes que lo hagan los chinos para que no tengan la primicia.

La vida extrarrestre sería microbiana bien descubierta por la expulsión a la superficie por geisers o volcanes en alguna luna de saturno con oceanos de agua dentro, por alguna sonda como Cassini por ejemplo o a saber.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Buena historia, faltan aliens, pero buena historia.



En este caso, lo que no faltan son los aliens


----------



## Protos (8 Ene 2022)

Pues ya nos contarás qué submarino van a utilizar.


----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Ene 2022)

Que hubiera vida en Europa, Venus, Marte, etc.. sería una gran noticia, pero una mala noticia.






Great Filter - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## kicorv (8 Ene 2022)

Menuda noticia, encontrar vida inteligente en Europa.

La noticia sería que encontraran vida inteligente en Ecuador, no te jode


----------



## frenlib (8 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Pero si ya están entre nosotros:



Es un ummita como dice JL?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Marededeu estás chalao, clásico caso de tipo tan inteligente que se pasó de vueltas...



Existe una civilizacion muy avanzada muy cercana a nosotros. Es enteramente robotica.


----------



## ArturoB (8 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Quién es tu fuente, Doc?



Se unta el culo y los huevos con aceite, se sienta en el suelo y la figura que se forma le revela toda la información.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Ene 2022)

Yo sí te creo, hermano, pero no hoy... ya si eso, mañana 



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Existe una civilizacion muy avanzada muy cercana a nosotros. Es enteramente robotica.


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



El @Dr. CUATRO CATARROS PACO estrena plasita de funsi en Raticulín.


----------



## Maldek (8 Ene 2022)

Ocurrira solo en la ficción que están creando con la IA para los borregos inoculados via METAVERSO.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (8 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de reptilianos. Los peores son los Draconianos que proceden del planeta Alpha Draconis, en la Estrella Thuban en la constelación de Draco.
> 
> Los grises también hay muchos tipos. Los que más conozco son los de la Constelación de Reticulum y estrellas Reticuli I y II. También hay otros grises en Rigel, Orión.
> 
> ...




Ahora lo veo, el efecto de la proteina Spike en el cerebro al cabo de 200 años, con inflamación y trombos en los dedos y ojos y estériles.

Son los efectos de las vacunas a largo plazo, ahora vuelven para enmendar el error y querer cambiar la historia para que no llegue la humanidad a ser tan cabezuda.


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Ene 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Se unta el culo y los huevos con aceite, se sienta en el suelo y la figura que se forma le revela toda la información.



Entro al hilo buscando una conversacion sobre vida extraterrestre, lee eso y...


----------



## Herodotez (8 Ene 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Se unta el culo y los huevos con aceite, se sienta en el suelo y la figura que se forma le revela toda la información.



Conozco esa técnica, es el test de RorschAss


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Pero si ya están entre nosotros:


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Los medios tecnológicos con los que cuenta el ser humano no son nada despreciables, son capaces de localizar en el espacio y a grandes distancias objetos de todo tipo, cuasars, estrellas enanas, podemos ver destellos de una nova casi en los confines del horizonte a 13.800 millones de al, incluso podemos detectar planetas extrasolares orbitando lejanas estrellas.
> 
> Pero todos los datos que hemos adquirido hasta ahora, sin excepción, se los puede explicar por la simple aplicación de las leyes de la física.
> 
> ...



Hay dos fallos muy gordos en ese razonamiento. El primero, que la inteligencia no tiene por qué ser detectables a grandes distancias. El contador se puso a cero con el big bang para todos, y si a nosotros nos ha llevado el tiempo que nos ha llevado ser visibles desde el espacio, a los demás les llevará lo mismo tal vez. El segundo, que la inteligencia no es una cualidad binaria, que se posee o no se posee. Todos los animales tienen inteligencia en distintos grados. Los loros son muy inteligentes , y son indetectables desde el espacio. Los monos somos inteligentes, en diversos grados, y varias especies evolucionaron para ser inteligentes, las últimas los Neanderthal y los Sapiens, pero hubo varias más. Solamente en los 100 y pico últimos años dimos el superapretón. Pero en pleno siglo XVI la gente era inteligentísima, era capaz de dar la vuelta al mundo, pero eso no se veía desde el espacio.

No hay razón que DEMUESTRE que estamos solos, que era tu afirmación tajante. Y sí hay muchos más planetas de los que nos pensábamos hace unos años. Yo creo que puede haber mucha más vida de la que nos pensábamos, y lo que me preocupa de andar llamando la atención fuera es que no tienen por qué ser buenos. Lo probable es que sean como nosotros y se organicen de forma similar, dado que las condiciones de partida lo son. Entonces, si están menos avanzados, ni se enteran. Pero si están más avanzados y se acercan a ver qué pueden rapiñar, estamos jodidos. Si es que no es ya el caso.


----------



## François (8 Ene 2022)

Doc te juegas convertirte en un vulgar Zparoreincidente con esta profecía.


----------



## patroclus (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Pues no se como van a hacerlo, la capa de hielo de esa luna es por lo menos de 200 kilómetros. A ver como perforan esos kilómetros de hielo, echan una red y suben un alien a la superficie.
Hay algunas ideas de como traspasar ese hielo, que sería con algún artefacto radioactivo que produzca calor y vaya derritiendo el hielo, pero conforme vaya abriéndose paso se va cerrando el hielo encima. El problema que veo es hacerlo subir a la superficie.


----------



## nate (8 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Quién es tu fuente, Doc?



Los ummitas.


----------



## trukutruku (8 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Pero si ya están entre nosotros:



Que feo es el hijo puta, feo como el demonio. Dan ganas de reventarle la cabeza, pisarsela hasta que quede hecha una masa, una pulpa viscosa, para que no pueda ofender más al mundo con ese careto alienígena.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

sí, de alguna forma jajaja. Creo que algunos no sois conscientes de lo poquita cosa que es el bicho humano, y a escala planetaria la Tierra comparada con los grandes planetas. Tenemos tantas posibilidades de cambiar la órbita de Júpiter o Saturno como la de hacer que el sol se apague.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

La descubrimos nosotros. Debería reclamarla España.


----------



## Vaas (8 Ene 2022)

Uou! Salgo del coma y leo esto


----------



## Kabuterimon (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



fuente? un sueño random que has tenido tras ver SEÑALES?


----------



## circus maximus (8 Ene 2022)

Recordemos lo que decía Carol Rosin, secretaria de Werner Von Brown antes de que este muriera respecto a los planes de la élite:
And the last card,the last card will be the alien invasion

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mxmanu (8 Ene 2022)

Se traeran uno y empezará la invasión alien ueeeeeeeee


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> He viajado a esa luna de Jupiter, como hizo Kepler cuando viajó a la Luna en un viaje astral en 1608.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder Doc, pásame el contacto de tu camello


----------



## iaGulin (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Los medios tecnológicos con los que cuenta el ser humano no son nada despreciables, son capaces de localizar en el espacio y a grandes distancias objetos de todo tipo, cuasars, estrellas enanas, podemos ver destellos de una nova casi en los confines del horizonte a 13.800 millones de al, incluso podemos detectar planetas extrasolares orbitando lejanas estrellas.
> 
> Pero todos los datos que hemos adquirido hasta ahora, sin excepción, se los puede explicar por la simple aplicación de las leyes de la física.
> 
> ...



Es imposible estar solos teniendo en cuenta que el número de planetas es prácticamente infinito. Otra cosa es que coincidamos en espacio y tiempo.

También puede ser real la paradoja de Fermi.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Ene 2022)

¿Cómo puede vaticinarse que "se descubrirá" algo?

Si vas en serio es que ya lo has descubierto. Ergo no se descubrirá en el futuro si no que ya está descubierto en el momento actual.

Sea como fuere el titular es erróneo o un INVENT.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Hay dos fallos muy gordos en ese razonamiento. El primero, que la inteligencia no tiene por qué ser detectables a grandes distancias. *El contador se puso a cero con el big bang para todos.......*



Sí, y aquí veo otra contradicción a aquello de que es muy difícil que varias civilizaciones técnicas cohabiten al tiempo una misma galaxia, por ejémplo. Nuestra estrella nació, según nos cuentan, hace 5000 Ma, tiene más de un tercio de la edad total del universo, digamos que es de las primeras generaciones de estrellas. Desde el punto de vista del universo esto acaba de comenzar, se están descubriendo estrellas tan viejas casi como el mismo universo, y en nuestra misma galaxia. Quiero decir con todo esto que no sería extraño que estuviéramos conviviendo con otras civilizaciones en estados tecnólogicos similares al nuestro.
Pero el SAPO de la abiogénesis no me lo trago, lo siento. Ni en Europa, ni en el ojete con chancro de los masones hijos de puta que intentan haceros creer que sois casualidades cósmicas. La vida obedece a un programa, un plan elaborado por una inteligencia, de otra forma sería imposible.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (8 Ene 2022)

Merluzas intergalácticas??


----------



## Punitivum (8 Ene 2022)

Este hilo me hace sonreír porque siempre he pensado que no es nada descabellado que haya forma de vida simple en otros planetas. 
Yo no hablo de hombrecillos verdes. No tiene que ser vida inteligente necesariamente. Si hay planetas con agua puede haber fauna acuática.


----------



## jorobachov (8 Ene 2022)

Ya se para que quiere el bobierno la agencia espacial... Quiere ir a por percebes , langostas y cigalas a la luna Europa , para tener un detalle bueno con Pepe Álvarez , el que lleva 40 años sin hacer ni el huevo , y con Unai Sordo , que más que sordo , se hace el tonto.


----------



## jorobachov (8 Ene 2022)

nate dijo:


> Los ummitas.



A través de Jeta Ele , of course


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

Que digo yo, si en 2022 van a anunciar que han descubierto vida en Europa... En base a qué investigación de qué sonda?? porque hace ya una riada de años que no mandamos nada.

Deberían investigar más a fondo Encélado y Titán, ahí pasan cosas rarunas. Titán es el único cuerpo del sistema solar, junto a la tierra, en el que llueve.


----------



## silenus (8 Ene 2022)

Un asteroide gigante más grande que el Empire State Building está a punto de pasar junto a la Tierra


Un gran asteroide rocoso de 1 kilómetro de largo, aproximadamente dos veces y media la altura del Empire State Building, y clasificado como 'Asteroide potencialmente peligroso' debido a su tamaño y sus frecuentes visitas cercanas a nuestro planeta, pasará junto a la Tierra la semana que viene.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Abstenuto (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



¿Qué te has echao en el Cola-Cao?

¿Con qué se endronjaba el Quepler ese?


----------



## hemorroide (8 Ene 2022)

¿Se espera la llegada de una sonda? ¿Cuándo llega?


----------



## Alpha_Lima (8 Ene 2022)

El milagro sería encontrar vida inteligente en Europa, continente de la Tierra


----------



## daesrd (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Ok, pasito a pasito, no hay prisa...


----------



## elKaiser (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Los medios tecnológicos con los que cuenta el ser humano no son nada despreciables, son capaces de localizar en el espacio y a grandes distancias objetos de todo tipo, cuasars, estrellas enanas, podemos ver destellos de una nova casi en los confines del horizonte a 13.800 millones de al, incluso podemos detectar planetas extrasolares orbitando lejanas estrellas.
> 
> Pero todos los datos que hemos adquirido hasta ahora, sin excepción, se los puede explicar por la simple aplicación de las leyes de la física.
> 
> ...



El Universo es un lugar hostil; no sabes quién puede estar escuchado.
Cualquier civilización extraterrestre avanzada y con un mínimo sentido comun, se guardaria muy mucho, de emitir al cosmos información que no esté encriptada con potentísimos algoritmos y camuflada dentro de procesos naturales cosmológicos.

Ahora bien; no es descartable que nos hayan detectado ya y estén asombrados de nuestra ingenuidad (como pasearse enseñando un rolex por el Bronx).

Cuando el planeta les interese, como centro logístico, base militar o para explotación de recursos, a los nativos nos exterminarán como a una plaga de cucarachas.

La paradoja de Fermi, solo es aplicable a civilizaciones estúpidas, que serán bastante escasas por lo rápido que serán depredadas.

Además hay una ley natural; las civilizaciones más avanzadas, exterminan a las menos avanzadas para evitar futuras competencias.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No hay ninguna forma de vida, ni en las lunas de Jupiter, ni en ningún otro lado del Universo-
> Se los he dicho varias veces ya, *estamos SOLOS.*



Eso es, estadísticamente hablando, improbable.


----------



## John Connor (8 Ene 2022)

A los progres les va a faltar tiempo para hacer el ridículo de 1000 formas distintas. Todo ello, claro está, con la aprobación de los aplaudebalcones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Algunas formas de vida extraterrestre son tan evolucionadas que han sido capaces de manipular el espacio y el tiempo y saltar entre universos paralelos. Podrían intervenir en nuestro mundo manipulando nuestras mentes si ni siquiera saberlo ni darnos cuenta.
> 
> Los llamados reptilianos proceden de nuestro planeta en un universo paralelo donde los dinosaurios nunca se extinguieron y evolucionaron consiguiendo colonizar las estrellas. A su vez los reptilianos no existen en el universo paralelo a este donde en la Tierra surgió una civilización a partir de los insectos que después de miles de millones de años evolucionaron y también colonizaron otros planetas. Los grises somos nosotros mismos viajando desde el futuro al presente actual.
> 
> ...



¿Quién es tu camello? No seas cabrón y pásanos el contacto ahora mismo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> A mi me pasó lo mismo en los antebrazos cuando desperté. Y esa misma noche de madrugada sentí que me despertaba nervioso y algo me pinchó en la nuca y me volví a dormir.



Tú compañero rarito de piso te pinchó para dormirte y luego te sodomizó y se corrió en tu boca. Que lo sepas.


----------



## Tyg3r (8 Ene 2022)

Tan real como la proteína espiga. Ya no engañáis a nadie.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> *FOLLAGLOBOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PVTA TODOS*



*TERRAPLANISTAS SUBNORMALES TODOS*


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eso es, estadísticamente hablando, improbable.



Dudo que usted conozca un pito sobre la cuestión estadística involucrada,pero en caso que sí quiera saberlo, mire los links que le dejo y comprobará que que estadísticamente es exactamente al revés de lo que usted afirma.

Un estudio ve probable que estemos solos en el universo
New Model Predicts That We're Probably the Only Advanced Civilization in the Observable Universe - Universe Today


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Hay dos fallos muy gordos en ese razonamiento.



No creo.
Más bien pienso que usted maneja información muy deficiente, y en base a ellas saca conclusiones imperfectas.

Pienso que el silencio que hemos constatado hasta el presente no es solamente debido a las distancias fabulosas que nos separan de otros cuerpos celestes.

Y destaquemos que la tecnología que usamos no es tan rudimentaria como para no detectarlos. Si existiesen en nuestra galaxia civilizaciones avanzadas habríamos observado intervenciones en el medio interestelar que no se podrían explicar por medio de las leyes físicas. Eso es casi una obviedad.

Si más o menos cerca de la Tierra existiera una civilización es probable que contaran con capacidad para modificar la materia y manejar las leyes naturales a su antojo.

Eso suponiendo que las leyes mencionadas fueran las misma que en la Tierra, cosa quie no sabemos. Si ellos estuvieran manipulando esas fuerzas deberían dejar algún tipo de huellas detectables por medio de nuestros artefactos de rastreo espacial. 

Pero como sabemos, nada se ha encontrado a este respecto.


Un estudio ve probable que estemos solos en el universo

New Model Predicts That We're Probably the Only Advanced Civilization in the Observable Universe - Universe Today


----------



## Ángel de Luz (8 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tú compañero rarito de piso te pinchó para dormirte y luego te sodomizó y se corrió en tu boca. Que lo sepas.



Eso pasó en casa de mis padres. En España.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No creo.
> Más bien pienso que usted maneja información muy deficiente, y en base a ellas saca conclusiones imperfectas.
> 
> Pienso que el silencio que hemos constatado hasta el presente no es solamente debido a las distancias fabulosas que nos separan de otros cuerpos celestes.
> ...



Nuestros artefactos de rastreo lo controlan los gobiernos y la Nasa que son organizaciones que no les interesa la vida extraterrestre y que manejan información clasificada que cambiaría el mundo creando una histeria colectiva. Además, ya el Pentágono desclasificó informes de Ovnis que entraban en espacio aéreo de EEUU y no se sabe si son los rusos o chinos o aliens grises, por poner un ejemplo. Pero no es lo mismo ver un ovni que ver un hombrecillo gris como el que he posteado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Dudo que usted conozca un pito sobre la cuestión estadística involucrada,pero en caso que sí quiera saberlo, mire los links que le dejo y comprobará que que estadísticamente es exactamente al revés de lo que usted afirma.
> 
> Un estudio ve probable que estemos solos en el universo
> New Model Predicts That We're Probably the Only Advanced Civilization in the Observable Universe - Universe Today



Ahí habla del universo observable. ¿Conoce usted el mito de la caverna? Pues eso


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ahí habla del universo observable. ¿Conoce usted el mito de la caverna? Pues eso



Por supuesto, a qué otrouniverso vamos a referirnos..
No se a que se refiere con el mito que menciona, pero adelante, lo leo.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Ene 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Este hilo me hace sonreír porque siempre he pensado que no es nada descabellado que haya forma de vida simple en otros planetas.
> Yo no hablo de hombrecillos verdes. No tiene que ser vida inteligente necesariamente. Si hay planetas con agua puede haber fauna acuática.



Ninguna clase de vida es simple.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ninguna clase de vida es simple.



Justamente como la mayoría por aquí lo ignora es que alegremente manejan datos de vida por aquí, vida por allí...vida por todos lados...

La forma de vida MAS simple es una casi increíble combinación de factores que permitieron a moleculas químicas simples pasar al campo de la bioquímica compleja.De dónde sacaron las instrucciones precisas para ensamblarse de esa manera, NADIE lo sabe.

NADIE en la actualidad es capaz de asegurar qué proceso permitió que una forma de vida aparezca.
Sí, teorias hay muchas.


----------



## meanboy (8 Ene 2022)

Estoy con Mr.Foster. A poco que uno profundice con los miles de acontecimientos sucesivos en un mismo orden que ha llevado la vida en la tierra, comprende que es irrepetible. Ya ni hablamos de seres inteligentes, aqui han habido millones de formas de vida y solo una es algo inteligente.


----------



## todoayen (8 Ene 2022)

Yo solo sé que un alien con semejante cabeza debería tener más pescuezo de Fernando Alonso.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Estoy con Mr.Foster. A poco que uno profundice con los miles de acontecimientos sucesivos en un mismo orden que ha llevado la vida en la tierra, comprende que es irrepetible. Ya ni hablamos de seres inteligentes, aqui han habido millones de formas de vida y solo una es algo inteligente.



Es exactamente al revés. A poco que uno sepa del cosmos y como hay millones de galaxias similares a la nuestra y de edad similar la conclusión lógica es que no hay ninguna condición especial en donde nos encontramos. Hace un par de décadas los planetas extrasolares eran materia de la ciencia ficción. Ahora se especula que hay más planetas que estrellas. Si el James Webb detecta ozono en exoplanetas, la conversación girará al porcentaje de planetas con vida, no si hay vida o no.


----------



## meanboy (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es exactamente al revés. A poco que uno sepa del cosmos y como hay millones de galaxias similares a la nuestra y de edad similar la conclusión lógica es que no hay ninguna condición especial en donde nos encontramos. Hace un par de décadas los planetas extrasolares eran materia de la ciencia ficción. Ahora se especula que hay más planetas que estrellas. Si el James Webb detecta ozono en exoplanetas, la conversación girará al porcentaje de planetas con vida, no si hay vida o no.



No es tan sencillo. Para empezar necesitas estar en la parte exterior de una galaxia. En un sistema solar super estable orbitando un sol a su distancia justa y que la orbita sea circular. El tamaño del planeta no puede ser ni grande ni pequeño por el tema de la gravedad. Debe rotar de forma equilibrada, para ello necesita una luna que lo estabilice. Debe tener un nucleo de hierro adecuado para crear un campo electromagnetico, mucha agua liquida junto a otros materiales. Necesitas tener en orbitas más exteriores grandes planetas que atrapen los millones de meteoritos que puedan impactar en el supuesto planeta con posibilidades de vida. 
Son miles de condiciones necesarias para que todo sea lo suficientemente estable y surja la posibilidad de vida y que no se extinga rapidamente. 

Es largo de detallar.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> No es tan sencillo. Para empezar necesitas estar en la parte exterior de una galaxia. En un sistema solar super estable orbitando un sol a su distancia justa y que la orbita sea circular. El tamaño del planeta no puede ser ni grande ni pequeño por el tema de la gravedad. Debe rotar de forma equilibrada, para ello necesita una luna que lo estabilice. Debe tener un nucleo de hierro adecuado para crear un campo electromagnetico, mucha agua liquida junto a otros materiales. Necesitas tener en orbitas más exteriores grandes planetas que atrapen los millones de meteoritos que puedan impactar en el supuesto planeta con posibilidades de vida.
> Son miles de condiciones necesarias para que todo sea lo suficientemente estable y surja la posibilidad de vida y que no se extinga rapidamente.
> 
> Es largo de detallar.



Lo que has descrito son las condiciones para que tú estés aquí escribiendo este post. La vida es bastante más compleja y robusta.

Partiendo, que es mucho partir, de que sólo se da la vida en los brazos exteriores de galaxias espirarles (hipótesis naive total) ya tienes bastantes millones de galaxias con soles con condiciones similares a las nuestras.

El universo es increiblemente uniforme, lo que tienes aquí lo tienes en cualquier dirección que mires.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Ene 2022)

No es exacto lo que dice.
Perfectamente podemos extrapolar los mecanismos de la vida que observamos en este planeta a cualquier otro sitio del universo-
Simplemente porque los bloques químicos fundamentales con los que puede llegar a existir la vida, son los mismos.
No olvidemos que TODO proviene de un momento inicial puntual ocurrido hace 13.850 M de a.


----------



## OYeah (8 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Quién es tu fuente, Doc?




2010, o 2001, donde ya se avisa. Me refiero a los libros, aunque el final de la película también lo dice: todos estos mundos son vuestros excepto Europa.

Es un tema ya viejo entre los científicos, rancio, caerá por su propio peso cualquier año, puede que sea este o dentro de cinco o diez, no mucho más. Se sabe que reune las condiciones para tener vida.


----------



## meanboy (8 Ene 2022)

Ya! pero no tenemos mas modelos que permitan albergar vida tal como la conocemos.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No es exacto lo que dice.
> Perfectamente podemos extrapolar los mecanismos de la vida que observamos en este planeta a cualquier otro sitio del universo-
> Simplemente porque los bloques químicos fundamentales con los que puede llegar a existir la vida, son los mismos.
> No olvidemos que TODO proviene de un momento inicial puntual ocurrido hace 13.850 M de a.



Mitad diana, mitad agua:
-Extrapolamos lo que conocemos porque no tenemos ninguna otra opción.
-No hay nada que impida otras formas de vida con una química distinta a la nuestra


----------



## imaginARIO (8 Ene 2022)

¿y qué?, ¿en qué cambia esto la sictadura socialcomunista que sufrimos?

Ojalá estuviesen lo bastante evolucionados como para salvarnos del rojerío y la puta plandemia de los cojones.

Yo sería su puto Vidkun Quisling, con muchísimo gusto, a cambio de la liberación de esta dictadura, poder, dinero y una puta coneja prieta xenoforme.


----------



## meanboy (8 Ene 2022)

Bueno todo es posible claro, y soñar con vida extraterrestre es excitante, pero siendo realistas ni siquiera hemos sabido crear vida en la tierra, lo que sugiere que a parte de las condiciones excepcionales como planeta, debe darse algo todavia mas excepcional que desconocemos.


----------



## Ulisses (8 Ene 2022)

Yo aceptaría como mera hipótesis la existencia del multiverso, entendido como todo aquello que pueda tener una existencia física: es decir la totalidad del espacio, del tiempo, de todas las formas de materia, energía, movimiento y de las leyes físicas que los gobiernan, pero que, aún coexistiendo, no son ni iguales ni equivalentes entre ellas. Trasladarse de un universo a otro, hacer viajes astrales, moverse en el tiempo conociendo que no es una magnitud lineal parece ser posible, pero el estado de la ciencia y la técnicas actuales no nos lo permite, (que nosotros sepamos....)

Dicen las malas lenguas que Einstein era un plagiador experto y que la visita a los indios Hopi en Arizona no tuvo un interés meramente turístico. Es una comunidad con una forma de vida y creencias profundamente espirituales y también conocida por una conexión o interpretación peculiar de las leyes que rigen el universo. La foto que se hizo con ellos el ñari, ataviado con un penacho de plumas y una pipa de la paz de los indios de las praderas, es de lo más ridículo y pacodemierda que se puede encontrar por internet.


----------



## Coln (8 Ene 2022)

Habrá que vacunarlos del Kobi?


----------



## Ulisses (8 Ene 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Habrá que vacunarlos del Kobi?



Igual lo que va a ocurrir es que sólo los vacunados van a poder percibir esa realidad paralela, con visita de extraterrestres incluida. Te actualizan el sistema operativo con el arn mensajero, y pasas del windows 3.1 directamente al windows 10.


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> El Universo es un lugar hostil; no sabes quién puede estar escuchado.
> Cualquier civilización extraterrestre avanzada y con un mínimo sentido comun, se guardaria muy mucho, de emitir al cosmos información que no esté encriptada con potentísimos algoritmos y camuflada dentro de procesos naturales cosmológicos.
> 
> *Además hay una ley natural; las civilizaciones más avanzadas, exterminan a las menos avanzadas para evitar futuras competencias.*



Depende. A los habitantes de la isla sentinel norte la sexta flota no va a joderles, les importa una higa que estén ahí, tienen cosas más importantes que invadir una isla demier con unos tíos en bolas tirando flechas.

Seguramente a unos extraterrestres que nos detecten les pasaría algo parecido. Con que nos saquen 100 años de desarrollo tecnológico (y eso es un parpadeo astronómico) no tendrían absolutamente nada que temer de nosotros.


----------



## Polo_00 (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No es exacto lo que dice.
> Perfectamente podemos extrapolar los mecanismos de la vida que observamos en este planeta a cualquier otro sitio del universo-
> Simplemente porque los bloques químicos fundamentales con los que puede llegar a existir la vida, son los mismos.
> No olvidemos que TODO proviene de un momento inicial puntual ocurrido hace 13.850 M de a.



JA JA JA.... y una polla.... deja de inventar chavalin, que hasta hace 500 años se creía que el mundo era plano y en el océano acababa todo...eres tan pedante como ignorante.


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Ya! pero no tenemos mas modelos que permitan albergar vida tal como la conocemos.



pero es que la vida no tiene por qué parecerse a como la conocemos.

En Titán llueve metano, su atmósfera es de nitrógeno, hay hidrocarburos para aburrir... pero resulta que en los análisis que hizo la Cassini al aterrizar allí resulta que falta uno, que debería estar y no está, y que genera una reacción exotérmica al combinarse con hidrógeno (presente como hielo en el suelo de Titán). Vaya a saber lo que está pasando ahí, pero la vida podía funcionar de un modo totalmente distinto al de la tierra.

Aquí lo explica wikipedia:

La atmósfera de Titán es rica en metano, pero puesto que dicho gas es destruido constantemente por la luz ultravioleta, debe existir una fuente en Titán para mantener el nivel del mismo. En la destrucción del metano se produce hidrógeno y acetileno, por lo que el hidrógeno debería estar distribuido equitativamente a través de las distintas capas de la atmósfera.

Sin embargo, hay una disparidad entre la densidad de hidrógeno observada y la esperada, pues parece que el hidrógeno desaparece en la superficie del satélite por culpa de algún mecanismo desconocido. La rareza de este fenómeno y la necesidad de una fuente de metano son indicios de la posible existencia de vida


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Ene 2022)

Esto ya pasó e hicieron un documental sobre ello.


----------



## Evolucionista (8 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Es posible. El calor interno que genera la luna Europa gracias a las mareas gravitatorias de Júpiter hace posible el agua líquida en esa luna en grandes cantidades. Y no solo eso: dichas mareas gravitatorias provocan movimiento tectónico de placas, deriva continental, con zonas de subducción, cambios en la química y en la mineralogía, con el consecuente enriquecimiento de su atmósfera. Si hay vida en el Sistema Solar Europa parece el lugar con materia orgánica más activo y alta probabilidad de existir algo más que simples microorganismos.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Yo aceptaría como mera hipótesis la existencia del multiverso, entendido como todo aquello que pueda tener una existencia física: es decir la totalidad del espacio, del tiempo, de todas las formas de materia, energía, movimiento y de las leyes físicas que los gobiernan, pero que, aún coexistiendo, no son ni iguales ni equivalentes entre ellas. Trasladarse de un universo a otro, hacer viajes astrales, moverse en el tiempo conociendo que no es una magnitud lineal parece ser posible, pero el estado de la ciencia y la técnicas actuales no nos lo permite, (que nosotros sepamos....)
> 
> Dicen las malas lenguas que Einstein era un plagiador experto y que la visita a los indios Hopi en Arizona no tuvo un interés meramente turístico. Es una comunidad con una forma de vida y creencias profundamente espirituales y también conocida por una conexión o interpretación peculiar de las leyes que rigen el universo. La foto que se hizo con ellos el ñari, ataviado con un penacho de plumas y una pipa de la paz de los indios de las praderas, es de lo más ridículo y pacodemierda que se puede encontrar por internet.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898457




jajaja no hay límite al dislate. La capacidad intelectual sumada de todos los indios de la foto, y los blancos de detrás, no llega a la Einstein en un mal día. El Einstein de esa foto ya había cambiado el mundo hace décadas, vamos no sé que iba a plagiarle a esos indios atrasados.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Depende. A los habitantes de la isla sentinel norte la sexta flota no va a joderles, les importa una higa que estén ahí, tienen cosas más importantes que invadir una isla demier con unos tíos en bolas tirando flechas.
> 
> Seguramente a unos extraterrestres que nos detecten les pasaría algo parecido. Con que nos saquen 100 años de desarrollo tecnológico (y eso es un parpadeo astronómico) no tendrían absolutamente nada que temer de nosotros.



Si en Sentinel hubiese una gran bolsa de petroleo, ya verás como cambiaba la historia.

Desconocemos sí aquí existe algún recurso de interes para ellos; por prudencia habría que dejar de enviar menajes por radiotelescópios.


----------



## Vilux (8 Ene 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> No es tan sencillo. Para empezar necesitas estar en la parte exterior de una galaxia. En un sistema solar super estable orbitando un sol a su distancia justa y que la orbita sea circular. El tamaño del planeta no puede ser ni grande ni pequeño por el tema de la gravedad. Debe rotar de forma equilibrada, para ello necesita una luna que lo estabilice. Debe tener un nucleo de hierro adecuado para crear un campo electromagnetico, mucha agua liquida junto a otros materiales. Necesitas tener en orbitas más exteriores grandes planetas que atrapen los millones de meteoritos que puedan impactar en el supuesto planeta con posibilidades de vida.
> Son miles de condiciones necesarias para que todo sea lo suficientemente estable y surja la posibilidad de vida y que no se extinga rapidamente.
> 
> Es largo de detallar.



Asumiendo que todas las formas de vida posibles solo se puedan dar en condiciones como las de la tierra. Lo cual es extremadamente pretencioso.

Cualquier estructura capaz de replicarse es vida. Podrían darse formas vida basada en las reacciones nucleares de las estrellas, por ejemplo, en materia en estado de plasma, etc.

Las posibilidades son muchísimo más amplias que lo que tenemos en la Tierra.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Si en Sentinel hubiese una gran bolsa de petroleo, ya verás como cambiaba la historia.
> 
> Desconocemos sí aquí existe algún recurso de interes para ellos;* por prudencia habría que dejar de enviar menajes por radiotelescópios.*



los radiotelescopios no emiten nada, y menos mensajes


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> JA JA JA.... y una polla.... deja de inventar chavalin, que *hasta hace 500 años se creía que el mundo era plano* y en el océano acababa todo...eres tan pedante como ignorante.



No querido, que el mundo es una esfera se sabe desde hace por lo menos 2200 años, Eratóstenes lo dejó claro, pero ya antes cualquier marino suponía que la tierra era una esfera porque al acercarse a una costa, daba igual si era al norte, sur, este u oeste, primero se veían los montes y luego las luces de la ciudad.

No en vano el papa lleva dando la bendición "urbi et ORBE" más de mil años.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No querido, que el mundo es una esfera se sabe desde hace por lo menos 2200 años, Eratóstenes lo dejó claro, pero ya antes cualquier marino suponía que la tierra era una esfera porque al acercarse a una costa, daba igual si era al norte, sur, este u oeste, primero se veían los montes y luego las luces de la ciudad.
> 
> No en vano el papa lleva dando la bendición "urbi et ORBE" más de mil años.



En lo primero tienes razón. Siempre (=mucho antes de hace 2k años) se ha sabido que la Tierra es redonda. En lo segundo, no. Urbi et Orbe: ciudad y mundo.


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Si en Sentinel hubiese una gran bolsa de petroleo, ya verás como cambiaba la historia.
> 
> Desconocemos sí aquí existe algún recurso de interes para ellos; por prudencia habría que dejar de enviar menajes por radiotelescópios.



sabemos que geológicamente la tierra no tiene nada de particular. Podría interesarles algo de nuestra biología, que sí será única, pero si necesitan un hongo de la levadura se pueden llevar uno y replicarlo en casa, no hace falta invadir un planeta para eso.


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En lo primero tienes razón. Siempre (=mucho antes de hace 2k años) se ha sabido que la Tierra es redonda. En lo segundo, no. Urbi et Orbe: ciudad y mundo.



Orbe en latín significa literalmente "disco". Por qué utilizar la imagen de un objeto redondo para referirse a la tierra? porque ya sabían que era una esfera, un orbe, vamos.


----------



## meanboy (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pero es que la vida no tiene por qué parecerse a como la conocemos.




El propio universo podria ser un enorme ser viviente, de aqui que primero tendremos que definir muy bien lo que es "vida" para saber lo que estamos buscando.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> sabemos que geológicamente la tierra no tiene nada de particular. Podría interesarles algo de nuestra biología, que sí será única, pero si necesitan un hongo de la levadura se pueden llevar uno y replicarlo en casa, no hace falta invadir un planeta para eso.



No te líes, aquí no ha llegado ninguna nave espacial. Vida, por lo de la panespermia, es otra cosa. Pero platillos volantes y tal: cero. Las distancias son insalvables.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> los radiotelescopios no emiten nada, y menos mensajes



Pues los DSN, me da igual.


----------



## Volvitо (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es exactamente al revés. A poco que uno sepa del cosmos y como hay millones de galaxias similares a la nuestra y de edad similar la conclusión lógica es que no hay ninguna condición especial en donde nos encontramos. Hace un par de décadas los planetas extrasolares eran materia de la ciencia ficción. Ahora se especula que hay más planetas que estrellas. Si el James Webb detecta ozono en exoplanetas, la conversación girará al porcentaje de planetas con vida, no si hay vida o no.



Joder, estáis fatal los follaglobos. 

Especulando con galaxias a gritones de distancia mientras véis dibujitos y cromas.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Orbe en latín significa literalmente "disco". Por qué utilizar la imagen de un objeto redondo para referirse a la tierra? porque ya sabían que era una esfera, un orbe, vamos.



Según mi diccionario de latín significa 'mundo'; pero vamos, a lo mejor alguien que sepa más filología lo sabe mejor. 

Sobre la esfera, hay vírgenes medievales que tienen al Niños Jesús y una bola representando al mundo.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Joder, estáis fatal los follaglobos.
> 
> Especulando con galaxias a gritones de distancia mientras véis dibujitos y cromas.



Tu no eras el finalista al bobo del año con el post sobre los Reyes Magos y los niños?.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No te líes, aquí no ha llegado ninguna nave espacial. Vida, por lo de la panespermia, es otra cosa. Pero platillos volantes y tal: cero. Las distancias son insalvables.



Las distancias son insalvables para nuestro estado tecnológico actual. 
Es lo único cierto que puede afirmarse.


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Según mi diccionario de latín significa 'mundo'; pero vamos, a lo mejor alguien que sepa más filología lo sabe mejor.
> 
> Sobre la esfera, hay vírgenes medievales que tienen al Niños Jesús y una bola representando al mundo.



no voy a darle más vueltas a este tema, pero tengo la puta razón. Orbe es disco en latín. Y luego tiene otras acepciones adquiridas.

Y lo voy a dejar aquí porque no quiero discutir con un tío con esa pedazo tronca de avatar.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Las distancias son insalvables para nuestro estado tecnológico actual.
> Es lo único cierto que puede afirmarse.



y para leyes físicas validadas en condiciones muy extremas. No esperes que llegue un ovni a través de un agujero de gusano.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Por supuesto, a qué otrouniverso vamos a referirnos..
> No se a que se refiere con el mito que menciona, pero adelante, lo leo.



Pues que se especula con lo observable, que es mínimo. A eso.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> no voy a darle más vueltas a este tema, pero tengo la puta razón. Orbe es disco en latín. Y luego tiene otras acepciones adquiridas.
> 
> *Y lo voy a dejar aquí porque no quiero discutir con un tío con esa pedazo tronca de avatar.*



después de mis aportaciones auto-censuradas lo más inteligente que se ha escrito en el hilo


----------



## elKaiser (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> sabemos que geológicamente la tierra no tiene nada de particular. Podría interesarles algo de nuestra biología, que sí será única, pero si necesitan un hongo de la levadura se pueden llevar uno y replicarlo en casa, no hace falta invadir un planeta para eso.



No seas ingenuo; el petroleo ha existido siempre en Irak y a ningún emperador romano, se le hubiese ocurrido invadir ese país para apoderarse del crudo, aun teniendo medios para ello.


----------



## esNecesario (8 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Seguimos con las gilipolleces follaglobos...
> 
> 
> Claro que hay vida fuera de aquí, y más continentes y ciudades. Tan sólo hay que pasar los muros antárticos y salir de este agujero.




Mejor que hablemos de las cosas terrenales.


----------



## Volvitо (8 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Mejor que hablemos de las cosas terrenales.



El Challenger es mucho más interesante que los delirios follaglobos viendo fotitos ridículas y hablando de la galaxia de Raticulín.

El tema de los otros continentes y de saber qué hay más allá de los muros antárticos es muy interesante, pero en este foro no hay nivel.


----------



## esNecesario (8 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> El Challenger es mucho más interesante que los delirios follaglobos viendo fotitos ridículas y hablando de la galaxia de Raticulín.
> 
> El tema de los otros continentes y de saber qué hay más allá de los muros antárticos es muy interesante, pero en este foro no hay nivel.



Que no joder, insecto, tú y yo solo podemos hablar de ESTAS cosas terrenales.


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> No seas ingenuo; el petroleo ha existido siempre en Irak y a ningún emperador romano, se le hubiese ocurrido invadir ese país para apoderarse del crudo, aun teniendo medios para ello.



Que no, que sería mucha casualidad que justo en nuestro planeta haya un recurso geológico único que no existe en ningún otro planeta donde nadie vaya a dar por culo. Lo único que tenemos que se sale de lo normal es la vida.


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> después de mis aportaciones auto-censuradas lo más inteligente que se ha escrito en el hilo



yo es que respeto mucho a los foreros que nos alegran la vista. Esos avatares me hacen un poquito más feliz.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Que no, que sería mucha casualidad que justo en nuestro planeta haya un recurso geológico único que no existe en ningún otro planeta donde nadie vaya a dar por culo. Lo único que tenemos que se sale de lo normal es la vida.



No tiene el porqué interesarlos un determinado recurso.

Puede necesitar, un puesto logístico, una base militar, un planeta prisión, un planeta para realizar experimentos biológicos o geológicos, pueden querer modificar su medio ambiente para que sea apto para ser habitable por su especie, .....


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Que no joder, insecto, tú y yo solo podemos hablar de ESTAS cosas terrenales.



Esas no han limpiado un coche en su puta vida! qué poca gracia limpiando, joder! y las llantas se les mete primero un manguerazo de agua a presión!!


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> No tiene el porqué interesarlos un determinado recurso.
> 
> Puede necesitar, un puesto logístico, una base militar, un planeta prisión, un planeta para realizar experimentos biológicos o geológicos, pueden querer modificar su medio ambiente para que sea apto para ser habitable por su especie, .....



para todo eso les vale la luna, marte o venus y no se exponen a toda nuestra microbiota, que solo les va a dar problemas.


----------



## SPQR (8 Ene 2022)

¡Avre jrande el telescopio!


----------



## OYeah (8 Ene 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> El propio universo podria ser un enorme ser viviente, de aqui que primero tendremos que definir muy bien lo que es "vida" para saber lo que estamos buscando.




Ya vamos a lo interesante.

La tendencia que hay ahora es considerar que la vida no es más que energía en un estado concreto, pero la energia se puede transformar.

Yo lo veo así y considero que no somos más que energia, y de libres no tenemos NADA. Somos parte de una ola enorme de energia que sigue su curso y a la que le importa muy poco si estamos en medio, arriba o abajo. Ella lleva su vida propia y nos arrastra con ella, este Universo seria esa ola y no sabemos sus planes y fines si tiene alguno.


----------



## Ulisses (8 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Ya vamos a lo interesante.
> 
> La tendencia que hay ahora es considerar que la vida no es más que energía en un estado concreto, pero la energia se puede transformar.
> 
> Yo lo veo así y considero que no somos más que energia, y de libres no tenemos NADA. Somos parte de una ola enorme de energia que sigue su curso y a la que le importa muy poco si estamos en medio, arriba o abajo. Ella lleva su vida propia y nos arrastra con ella, este Universo seria esa ola y no sabemos sus planes y fines si tiene alguno.



Los teosofistas del XIX decían que el universo es "mental". Una creación energética, pero sujeta a reglas o pautas recurrentes.


----------



## bsnas (8 Ene 2022)

Sondas anales utra-avanzadas o bombonas en las naves.


----------



## silenus (8 Ene 2022)

Termina con éxito el desdoblamiento total del telescopio James Webb


La NASA terminó hoy el desdoblamiento de los últimos tres de un total de 18 hexágonos de berilio bañados en una fina capa de oro que componen el espejo principal.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Ene 2022)

Como podemos advertir de los comentarios del hilo,es muy frecuente que quienes apoyan con entusiasmo (y grandes dosis de fe) la idea de que el Universo pulula de no solo de vida, sino de "vida inteligente", tengan rudimentarios conocimientos de los múltiples procesos y circunstancias que debieron darse en este planeta para que el acontecimiento de la vida tuviera lugar.

Solo leer los comentarios realmente estúpidos que postean algunos de los especialistas...

La realidad es que nada existe en la ciencia actual que explique adecuadamente de qué manera, hace unos 4000 millones de años, elementos químicos simples invirtieron la básica entropía a los que estaban sometidos iniciando un camino hacia la complejidad de los seres vivos.

Cómo pudieron pasar ese abismo, cuál fue el puente que usaron, nadie lo sabe, solo se puede especular y muy probablemente se deba abandonar cualquier idea de resolverlo, *ya que las condiciones que lo originaron ya han desaparecido hace mucho tiempo.*

Precisamente, porque no hay forma, hasta ahora, de dilucidar el enigma de la abiogénesis en la Tierra, es que vemos el actual afán de alguna ciencia muy interesada por encontrar en el espacio exterior, en la Luna, en Marte,en Ceres, en Titán, o en algún planeta de otra estrella, algún rastro, algún indicio, para poder llegar a entender cómo ocurrieron los estadios iniciales del proceso biológico que hasta el presente, solamente se ha podido verificar en la Tierra.

Es fácil decir subidos al púlpito de alguna ideología: "El Universo está lleno de vida, es imposible que en tanta vastedad, la vida solo se halla producido en la Tierra..."

Falsos gurús de la falsa ciencia, que como Sagan, Michio Kaku y otros han deformado el conocimiento correcto de la realidad.


[1107.3835] Bayesian analysis of the astrobiological implications of life's early emergence on Earth


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> para todo eso les vale la luna, marte o venus y no se exponen a toda nuestra microbiota, que solo les va a dar problemas.



La microbiota y la macrobiota pueden resultarles tan indiferentes como a los humanos cuando despejan un bosque.


----------



## Ederto (8 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> La microbiota y la macrobiota pueden resultarles tan indiferentes como a los humanos cuando despejan un bosque.



mmm... vete a saber.

Un humano cuando despeja un bosque no se ve expuesto a patógenos nuevos, es más de lo mismo. Nosotros y nuestros patógenos hemos evolucionado de la mano, por eso no nos jode casi nada, pero un organismo que llegue de nuevas aquí y empiece a respirar este aire lleno de toda clase de bichos... ándate. Aunque no estén basados en el carbono, vete a saber si no les jode el hongo que hace que al plátano le salgan motas negras, que en ellos hace que salgan úlceras en las branquias.

Los indios americanos se separaron de los asiáticos hace unos 13500 años, y la gripe los jodió vivos.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> mmm... vete a saber.
> 
> Un humano cuando despeja un bosque no se ve expuesto a patógenos nuevos, es más de lo mismo. Nosotros y nuestros patógenos hemos evolucionado de la mano, por eso no nos jode casi nada, pero un organismo que llegue de nuevas aquí y empiece a respirar este aire lleno de toda clase de bichos... ándate. Aunque no estén basados en el carbono, vete a saber si no les jode el hongo que hace que al plátano le salgan motas negras, que en ellos hace que salgan úlceras en las branquias.
> 
> Los indios americanos se separaron de los asiáticos hace unos 13500 años, y la gripe los jodió vivos.



Esa peli ya la he visto: La guerra de los Mundos. Y es eso, sólo una peli.

En principio entre especies terrestres es infrecuente el salto de patógenos, con que ya con una extraterrestre imagínate.

En cualquier caso me refería a que en principio pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana: hacer sus bases estancas, ir con trajes, usar nanotecnología contra la microbiota...

Si hasta los humanos pueden cargarse un bosque con el uso de máquinas sin apenas peligro (no vayamos a microbiota: orugas o tigres son potencialmente un peligro también).


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Como podemos advertir de los comentarios del hilo,es muy frecuente que quienes apoyan con entusiasmo (y grandes dosis de fe) la idea de que el Universo pulula de no solo de vida, sino de "vida inteligente", tengan rudimentarios conocimientos de los múltiples procesos y circunstancias que debieron darse en este planeta para que el acontecimiento de la vida tuviera lugar.
> 
> Solo leer los comentarios realmente estúpidos que postean algunos de los especialistas...
> 
> ...



Prefiero reir y no contestar. Sólo me gustaría comentar que Kaku es un puñetero crack. Una vez lo invitaron a un congreso de ufología. Por supuesto, aceptó y dio su charla ante el interés de los asistentes e invitados abducidos que iban a relatar sus experiencias. Al final de su charla les dijo algo así: por favor, por favor, recuerden que substraer pertenencias de un OVNI no está penado por ninguna ley terrícola, no es un delito, la próxima que suban a un OVNI traíganse algo consigo!.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Ene 2022)

Júpiter es plano.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Prefiero reir y no contestar.



Gracias, aunque cuando contestas eres aún más cómico.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Gracias, aunque cuando contestas eres aún más cómico.


----------



## Mr.Foster (9 Ene 2022)

Es muy frecuente que cuando se habla sobre la enormidad del Universo se mencione casi inevitablemente la posibilidad de que en esa inmensidad haya otras formas de vida, otras civilizaciones en distintos estados de desarrollo, se han elaborado incluso, cálculos y ecuaciones como la célebre de Drake, que demuestran científicamente que allí afuera deben existir cientos de millones de formas de vida inteligente.

Y el ser humano con su típica curiosidad, confianza y cierta imprudencia los busca incansablemente con los instrumentos que su ciencia ha sabido desarrollar. Hay que recordar y destacar que la tecnología humana actual no es nada despreciable, es muy capaz de enviar sondas a lugares remotos como Plutón y encontrarlo con precisión después de 10 años de vuelo estelar, también es capaz de localizar en el espacio más lejano objetos de todo tipo, como magnetars o cuasars, u oscuros planetas orbitando lejanas estrellas, hasta hemos podido registrar la luz del Big Bang original, hace casi 14.000 millones de años…y hace pocas semanas se ha confirmado ¡que hay señales inconfundibles de la presencia de otro universo vecino al nuestro…!

Sin embargo, hasta ahora, no hemos hallado una sola prueba concreta e inconfundible de la existencia de vida en ningún lado fuera de nuestro propio planeta, todos los datos que hemos adquirido hasta ahora, sin excepción, se los puede explicar, por la simple aplicación de las leyes de la física. Nada se ha observado hasta el presente que indique que en el Cosmos existe algo inteligente además de nosotros mismos.

O sea, que ni los encontramos, ni nadie nos encuentra a nosotros… qué paradoja ésta, deberían haber miles de millones de civilizaciones, pero no hacemos contacto con ninguna……

Por eso, yo, de la misma forma que se lo preguntó Enrico Fermi en 1950, digo:


*¿Si están, dónde están…?*


----------



## OYeah (9 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es muy frecuente que cuando se habla sobre la enormidad del Universo se mencione casi inevitablemente la posibilidad de que en esa inmensidad haya otras formas de vida, otras civilizaciones en distintos estados de desarrollo, se han elaborado incluso, cálculos y ecuaciones como la célebre de Drake, que demuestran científicamente que allí afuera deben existir cientos de millones de formas de vida inteligente.
> 
> Y el ser humano con su típica curiosidad, confianza y cierta imprudencia los busca incansablemente con los instrumentos que su ciencia ha sabido desarrollar. Hay que recordar y destacar que la tecnología humana actual no es nada despreciable, es muy capaz de enviar sondas a lugares remotos como Plutón y encontrarlo con precisión después de 10 años de vuelo estelar, también es capaz de localizar en el espacio más lejano objetos de todo tipo, como magnetars o cuasars, u oscuros planetas orbitando lejanas estrellas, hasta hemos podido registrar la luz del Big Bang original, hace casi 14.000 millones de años…y hace pocas semanas se ha confirmado ¡que hay señales inconfundibles de la presencia de otro universo vecino al nuestro…!
> 
> ...




Deberias ver Solaris, la película.

Yo no veo la vida tan misteriosa y especial como la ves tú. De hecho la veo bastante aburrida, obvia, y deprimente: para vivir un carnívoro debe matar a un herbívoro, y comérselo ahi todavia estirando la pata. ¿Porqué? El comportamiento de las mujeres y de los hombres respecto al sexo es igual de lamentable y obvio. Como decia Flaubert, si a la vida se la mira de cerca dan ganas de vomitar.

No me parece tan raro que por otras reacciones quimicas o parecidas haya vida en otros lados. En absoluto, y es mas: me importa un rábano porque no creo que sea nada especial. Igual las hembras tienen tres tetas o igual se reproducen dividiendose, ya ves tú qué misterio.

Lo interesante es el espacio tiempo y sus puertas, y los agujeroa de gusano, y otros Universos. La fisica cuántica. Eso si. ¿Pero la vida? Estoy aburrido de ella.


----------



## Mr.Foster (9 Ene 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo con absolutamente NADA de lo que has dicho, pero lo has expuesto de manera muy inteligente.
Y yo valoro mucho la inteligencia.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (9 Ene 2022)

Un dibujito mio para amenizar el hilo:


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> O sea, que ni los encontramos, ni nadie nos encuentra a nosotros… qué paradoja ésta, deberían haber miles de millones de civilizaciones, *pero no hacemos contacto con ninguna……*



Que tu sepas..

Anda que no hay movidas que se han topao por ahi alo largo de decadas, altos cargos militares, incluidos españoles, y anda que no hay chorros y chorros de papeles clasificaos. Cualquiera sabe lo que pasa por ahi


----------



## Insurgent (9 Ene 2022)

Que pretenciosos sois los humanos. Confía en la ciencia y vale ya. Es decir, oficialismo y más oficialismo.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es muy frecuente que cuando se habla sobre la enormidad del Universo se mencione casi inevitablemente la posibilidad de que en esa inmensidad haya otras formas de vida, otras civilizaciones en distintos estados de desarrollo, se han elaborado incluso, cálculos y ecuaciones como la célebre de Drake, que demuestran científicamente que allí afuera deben existir cientos de millones de formas de vida inteligente.
> 
> Y el ser humano con su típica curiosidad, confianza y cierta imprudencia los busca incansablemente con los instrumentos que su ciencia ha sabido desarrollar. Hay que recordar y destacar que la tecnología humana actual no es nada despreciable, es muy capaz de enviar sondas a lugares remotos como Plutón y encontrarlo con precisión después de 10 años de vuelo estelar, también es capaz de localizar en el espacio más lejano objetos de todo tipo, como magnetars o cuasars, u oscuros planetas orbitando lejanas estrellas, hasta hemos podido registrar la luz del Big Bang original, hace casi 14.000 millones de años…y hace pocas semanas se ha confirmado ¡que hay señales inconfundibles de la presencia de otro universo vecino al nuestro…!
> 
> ...



Sigues con el mismo problema. Careces de la mínima noción de lo que son las escalas: las distancias en el universo, las escalas temporales biológicas, y la del impacto de la vida a escala planetaria y estelar. Plutón está más de 7000 veces más cerca que nuestra estrella más cercana Alfa Centauri. A saber la distancia que hay hasta el primer planeta extrasolar con agua. 

Tus afirmaciones sobre el alto nivel tecnológico de la humanidad no tienen base comparando a lo que se puede llegar si nos acercamos a los límites de las leyes físicas. Todos los 'grandes hitos' que comentas del conocimiento humano tienen una explicación muy sencilla: son muy fáciles con las herramientas adecuadas. 

Te pongo una foto para que veas el amasijo de metal que basta para captar la radiación de fondo del universo. Yo creo que por Amazon puedes comprar todas las partes necesarias para hacerte tu kit y observar como era el universo a los 380k años del Big Bang.


----------



## Sonico (9 Ene 2022)

MITIO dijo:


> ¿ Has averiguao si en esas aguas habrá marisco )
> 
> (Es para un amigo de UGT)



Las visiones del forero son de la tarifa básica. Si quieres visiones a la carta, tendría que suscribirse a la tarifa "Visiones Premium" que ahora ofertan junto con un pack apolíptico de "Moriremos cienes de veces".


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Ene 2022)

A un par de millones de años luz de distancia de la Tierra existe una civilización robótica de 1000 millones de años de desarrollo tecnologico.

Decidieron abandonar sus cuerpos biológicos originales hace cientos de millones de años e incorporar sus conciencias en maquinas y algo parecido a lo que conocemos en la Tierra como internet, de forma que miles de millones inteligencias pueden trabajar en paralelo y/o como una sola. No necesitan replicar su población dado que son inmortales.

Pertenecen a una confederación cuyo objetivo es resolver complejísimos problemas cosmológicos que escapan completamente a nuestra comprensión. Son los encargados del trabajo mas difícil.


----------



## Jeenyus (9 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Buena historia, faltan aliens, pero buena historia.



Como que faltan aliens?? Ya te ha dicho que hay seres vivos en ese planeta.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Ene 2022)

La diferencia es que lo de Carl Sagan es ficción y yo hablo de una realidad.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Ene 2022)

NO.







Lamento decirle que USTED ES UN IGNORANTE.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre *(animales poco evolucionados)* en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



De esos ya hay un montón aquí sin tener que ir a Júpiter a buscarlos, solo hay que pasar por una comisaría o por una sede del PSOE.


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Ene 2022)

Jupiter Icy Moons Explorer de la ESA y Europa Clipper de la NASA no llegarán hasta 2031 y 2030 respectivamente, y ninguna llevará una sonda de aterrizaje que penetre el hielo de la superficie.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (9 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> NO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por ahí va una unidad de soldados draconianos


----------



## ppd (9 Ene 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> El propio universo podria ser un enorme ser viviente, de aqui que primero tendremos que definir muy bien lo que es "vida" para saber lo que estamos buscando.



Eso significa que cada uno de nosotros podría ser un universo?

Qué podriamos albergar vida inteligente en nuestro interior? Yo que sé, que los átomos pudieran ser planetas chiquitines que estuvieran habitados...


----------



## ppd (9 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Que no, que sería mucha casualidad que justo en nuestro planeta haya un recurso geológico único que no existe en ningún otro planeta donde nadie vaya a dar por culo. Lo único que tenemos que se sale de lo normal es la vida.



Bueno, creo recordar que era en la película Monstruos dónde el miedo de los niños era una potente fuente de energía. Y la risa una energía más potente aún. Eso nos convertiría en un recurso excepcional en el universo, no?

O yo que sé. Igual hay un Matrix por ahí, y sus maquinas se quedan sin humanos suficientes en su planeta, inventan el viaje espacial y vienen aquí a por más carbón.

Si algo nos ha enseñado especular sobre el futuro, es que sólo conduce al error.


----------



## CaraCortada (9 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



Y a esos les van a obligar también a vacunarse? si no fuese así me sentiré agraviado


----------



## CaraCortada (9 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> He viajado a esa luna de Jupiter, como hizo Kepler cuando viajó a la Luna en un viaje astral en 1608.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace usted viajes astrales? cuentanos mas


----------



## ppd (9 Ene 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Como que faltan aliens?? Ya te ha dicho que hay seres vivos en ese planeta.



Creo que el florero está manifestando su discrepancia con fina ironía. A mi me ha hecho mucha gracia.


----------



## todoayen (9 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> A un par de millones de años luz de distancia de la Tierra existe una civilización robótica de 1000 millones de años de desarrollo tecnologico.
> 
> Decidieron abandonar sus cuerpos biológicos originales hace cientos de millones de años e incorporar sus conciencias en maquinas y algo parecido a lo que conocemos en la Tierra como internet, de forma que miles de millones inteligencias pueden trabajar en paralelo y/o como una sola. No necesitan replicar su población dado que son inmortales.
> 
> Pertenecen a una confederación cuyo objetivo es *resolver complejísimos problemas cosmológicos que escapan completamente a nuestra comprensión. *Son los encargados del trabajo mas difícil.



Oh, entonces llamemoslos bitcoins.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No te líes, aquí no ha llegado ninguna nave espacial. Vida, por lo de la panespermia, es otra cosa. Pero platillos volantes y tal: cero. Las distancias son insalvables.



Mira que hay que leer chorradas.

Estamos en el punto tecnologico que para salir al espacio solo tenemos cohetes de feria, pero ya lo sabemos todo.

Nos falta un paso fundamental, conseguir la antigravedad.

Esto no lo prohibe ninguna ley fisica, incluso se deduce de la relatividad que es algo posible.

Seria ni mas ni menos que conseguir curvar el espacio localmente como lo haria la masa de un planeta. Al ser algo local las energias serian manejables. El problema es resolver el como.

Conseguido esto tenemos una herramienta poderosisima:
- Podemos elevar cargas hasta el espacio sin necesidad de propelentes.
- Con suficiente energia podemos pasar el limite de la velocidad de la luz.

En realidad la nave iria montada en una burbuja de curvatura del tipo del motor de Alcubiere, estaria parada y la burbuja se llevaria la materia y el tiempo de los viajeros.

Que hayan civilizaciones que hayan resuelto esos problemas tecnologicos es "imposible" por tus cojones morenos.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Veo que gastas un trastorno de perfil similar al clapham, también eres de la hernia? 



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Existe una civilizacion muy avanzada muy cercana a nosotros. Es enteramente robotica.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mira que hay que leer chorradas.
> 
> Estamos en el punto tecnologico que para salir al espacio solo tenemos cohetes de feria, pero ya lo sabemos todo.
> 
> ...



Claro, como muestran las continuas visitas turísticas de extraterrestres que se pasan por aquí. 

Sólo te han faltado los viajes en el tiempo para completar tu empanada mental.


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Pero si ya están entre nosotros:



Y hasta forman partidos políticos...



https://www.periodistadigital.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/podemos.jpg?width=1200&enable=upscale


----------



## Hugin&Munin (9 Ene 2022)

UFO-Mail nr. 345 - Gratis nyhedsbrev - ufo - sufoi.dk - ufo.dk (traducción:Google)
Algo está volando alrededor

Mayor Karsten Marrup, Academia de Defensa
BT da otro giro en el picadero y cita al comandante Karsten Marrup, jefe de sección del Centro de Operaciones Aéreas de la Academia de Defensa, bajo el título "Comandante danés sobre ovnis: no debemos discutir si algo está volando". "Porque si, es asi.”. Se le cita más en B.T.:

Ya no necesitamos hablar de si alguien ha visto algo o si hay alguien volando por el aire. Lo hace allí. Hay algo que vuela por ahí y que no podemos explicar qué es.

Cuando algo está en nuestro espacio aéreo o en el espacio aéreo de nuestros aliados, es un riesgo para la seguridad. Este también es el caso aquí, ya que simplemente no sabemos qué tipo de fenómeno es.






Muchos de los incidentes que se han observado se han visto en varios sistemas de radar simultáneamente. Eso significa que algo está volando.

Un solo sistema electrónico puede mostrar algo mal. Pero varios sistemas no pueden mostrar lo mismo de forma independiente y entonces es solo un error técnico. Por lo tanto, podemos documentar que algo está volando.

Karsten Marrup continúa con B.T.:

Bueno, no sabemos qué es. No se. Ni siquiera puedo decir lo que voy y creo que es porque todas las explicaciones suenan improbables en sí mismas.

Cuando se le pregunta sobre la posibilidad de tecnología rusa o china, responde:

Entonces deberían estar a años luz de nosotros en Occidente en el campo de la tecnología. Y han pasado tanto tiempo sin que lo hubiésemos descubierto. Simplemente no parece probable.
---------------------------
Evaluación preliminar: Fenómenos aéreos no identificados (dni.gov)
Informes y publicaciones 2021 (dni.gov)
Luego en USA se vieron 143 casos en junio del año pasado
----
Vamos, que yo si creo que hay estos casos. Si son tan grandes y se mueven de un lado a otro, pues no es normal y menos cuando de repente zaaaap se van para arriba y cambian rumbo, porque una cosa es que caigan hasta abajo pero no que cambien rumbo subiendo, bajando, a un lado y a otro


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Claro, como muestran las continuas visitas turísticas de extraterrestres que se pasan por aquí.
> 
> Sólo te han faltado los viajes en el tiempo para completar tu empanada mental.



Primero, que la masa de los planetas curva el espacio-tiempo esta perfectamente documentado. Ya tienes un fenomeno natural reproducible. Si lo consigues se abren muchas puertas.

Segundo si hay civilizaciones tecnologicas visitandonos no se van a presentar a una poblacion con una inteligencia media a mitad de camino entre un delfin y una oveja.

Van a bajar a comentar la ultima separacion de Ana Rosa o las almorranas de Belen Esteban, ese es el nivel.


----------



## Hugin&Munin (9 Ene 2022)

**


aqui hay un video con las predicciones del 2022 de Baba Vanga (que no sé si conocen pero ha estado mucho en los medios) 
Entre otras cosas dice: (min.4.07) que vendrán "alians" "they will attack the earth" dice. . Bueno, miren el video ustedes mismos, está en inglés-


----------



## Mr.Foster (9 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sigues con el mismo problema.



Opino lo mismo de usted.
Por suerte Burbuja tiene solución para minusvalidos de su calibre: tiene una confortable Sala de Ignorados donde puede reunirse con lumbreras de su mismo estilo.

Sí, por esa puerta, pase.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Opino lo mismo de usted.
> Por suerte Burbuja tiene solución para minusvalidos de su calibre: tiene una confortable Sala de Ignorados donde puede reunirse con lumbreras de su mismo estilo.
> 
> Sí, por esa puerta, pase.



;-) intentan que aprendas, juegan contigo, y ni te enteras.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Opino lo mismo de usted.
> Por suerte Burbuja tiene solución para minusvalidos de su calibre: tiene una confortable Sala de Ignorados donde puede reunirse con lumbreras de su mismo estilo.
> 
> Sí, por esa puerta, pase.



Sea cual sea el tema hay idiotas con perfiles dudosos que parecen bots soltando subnormaladas.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sea cual sea el tema hay idiotas con perfiles dudosos que parecen bots soltando subnormaladas.



jaja la leche... honestamente me tomo esto en modo cómico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jaja la leche... honestamente me tomo esto en modo cómico.



Ria ria, con su perfil de junio del 2020 pffff que quiere que le diga.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ria ria, con su perfil de junio del 2020 pffff que quiere que le diga.



ay... que paciencia


----------



## Mr.Foster (9 Ene 2022)

Si algo ha servido para confundir en el tema de la existencia de vida en el universo, fue la célebre ecuación de Drake.

* N = R* · fp · ne · fl · fi· fc · L *

donde se entiende que:

N = Número de civilizaciones tecnológicamente avanzadas.

R = Número total de estrellas en la vía láctea.

fp = La fracción de esas estrellas que tienen sistemas planetarios.

fl = La fracción de esos planetas donde se desarrolla vida.

fi = La fracción de esos planetas donde se desarrolla la inteligencia. fc = La fracción de esos planetas capaces de comunicarse mediante señales de radio.

ne = Número de planetas apropiados para la vida, por cada sistema planetario.

L = La fracción de tiempo de vida del planeta durante la cual vive la civilización.


EcuaciÃ³n de Drake - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


El análisis de Spiegel y Turner, corrige drásticamente la ecuación, que es el que se está usando en estos momentos, reemplaza el factor fl de la ecuación de Drake con el que los científicos se sentían tan cómodos y lo sustituyen por un signo de interrogación. 

La ecuación de Drake es puramente especulativa, así, el factor fl, que es la probabilidad de que en un planeta habitable acabe surgiendo la vida, *arbitrariamente Drake le asignó un valor de 1*, es decir en porcentaje, un 100%...ese dato tomado de su imaginación fue el motivo de todas las especulaciones posteriores acerca de los “trillones de civilizaciones” que "deberían haber" en el universo...así de simple se deforma y orienta el pensamiento de las masas.

Por el contrario, los autores del trabajo, han planteado su modelo teórico con *una probabilidad muy baja para fl*, más adecuada a la realidad de los datos astronómicos observables hasta el presente.

Y descubren que funciona y así demostraron que los datos con los que la ciencia cuenta en la actualidad son consistentes con el hecho de que la vida sea un fenómeno extremadamente raro.

El hecho de que la vida haya surgido en la Tierra, es coherente con que sólo haya ocurrido aquí…no hay sustento probatorio, ni siquiera de indicios, para suponer otra cosa.

Los autores demuestran matemáticamente esta afirmación en el documento presentado a Arxiv y que se encuentra actualmente evaluado por sus pares.

La conclusión no es concluir que estamos solos en el Universo, *sino que no hay datos ni razones de peso para pensar lo contrario.*

Un estudio ve probable que estemos solos en el universo


----------



## shur 1 (9 Ene 2022)

Hay rumores de que el gobierno de Israel va a convocar a la prensa para hacer un comunicado sobre esto. Fuente un amigo periodista.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Si algo ha servido para confundir en el tema de la existencia de vida en el universo, fue la célebre ecuación de Drake.
> 
> * N = R* · fp · ne · fl · fi· fc · L *
> 
> ...



qué pesados.... anda multiplica esa fórmula por al menos 10^9, que es una cota inferior de las galaxias en el universo observable.


----------



## Geriatric (9 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que con esto ya se puede cerrar el hilo. El caballero del vídeo lo ha dejado bastante claro.


----------



## Marey78 (15 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Pero si ya están entre nosotros:


----------



## ueee3 (16 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien se acordará de reflotar este hilo al año que viene?


----------



## Killuminatis (16 Mar 2022)

¿se sabe ya que es el espacio y que es lo que "vive" en el cielo?
Para mi cada vez tiene mas fuerza las movidas interdimensionales mas que las espaciales.
Como haya varias dimensiones y el espacio sea tan gigante como dicen...el universo sería tan infinito que habría que pensar seriamente que en realidad ni siquiera existe.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> El hecho de que la vida haya surgido en la Tierra, es coherente con que sólo haya ocurrido aquí…no hay sustento probatorio, ni siquiera de indicios, para suponer otra cosa.
> 
> Los autores demuestran matemáticamente esta afirmación en el documento presentado a Arxiv y que se encuentra actualmente evaluado por sus pares.
> 
> ...



la ciencia solo puede dar su informe atestiguador de lo que ya sabíamos por la Religión, que el fin de la Creación fue dar lugar al ser humano


----------



## PEPEYE (16 Mar 2022)

Quizas sea un poco pronto, en caso de existir
10 lugares para buscar vida extraterrestre en el sistema solar


----------



## frangelico (16 Mar 2022)

No dudo que eso ocurra pero lo veo más en 2122 o en 2220. Los viajes espaciales son caros y lentos, durante siglos no pasaremos del ridículo espacio del sistema solar.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (16 Mar 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Globalismo=NWO=Follaglobos=Disney/NASA=La "Siensia"=Dinosaurios y Darwin=Sacerdotes e inquisición=magufos aldebarianos y demás gurús de la exopolítica



terraplanistas = fans del talmud = "mah firmament" = ignore


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Abr 2022)

*POLE A PELO Y SIN CONDON*









Crecen las posibilidades de que Europa, luna de Júpiter, albergue vida


Científicos de la Universidad de Stanford creen que existen bolsas de agua bajo la superficie helada



www.abc.es













La luna Europa de Júpiter podría tener una corteza de hielo habitable


Europa, la helada luna de Júpiter, podría albergar vida en el Sistema Solar ya que una investigación sugiere que bajo el hielo puede haber abundantes bolsas de agua




www.elconfidencial.com





*OTRA TREMENDA SACADA DE POLLA MIA MAS, ADORADME HIJOPUTAS COMO EL PAZUZU VIVIENTE QUE SOY.*


----------



## Ángel de Luz (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *POLE A PELO Y SIN CONDON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás muy perdido. Ya están entre nosotros


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Estás muy perdido. *Ya están entre nosotros*



A mi me lo va a decir ... jojojo.









The Star That's Older Than The Universe


The star HD 140283 is a subgiant star with an estimated age of 14.46 billion years. That might raise an eyebrow or two for those of you who remember that the age of the universe is estimated as 13.77 billion years. It would seem that this particular star, sometimes referred to as the Methuselah...




futurism.com












How Can a Star Be Older Than the Universe?


Space Mysteries: If the universe is 13.8 billion years old, how can a star be more than 14 billion years old?




www.livescience.com




_For more than 100 years, astronomers have been observing a curious star located some *190 light years* (al lado) *away from Earth in the constellation Libra.* It rapidly journeys across the sky at 800,000 mph (1.3 million kilometers per hour). But more interesting than that, HD 140283 — or Methuselah as it's commonly known — is also one of the universe's oldest known stars. *The star HD 140283 is a subgiant star with an estimated age of 14.46 billion years*. That might raise an eyebrow or two for those of you who remember that the age of the universe is estimated as 13.77 billion years. (Pd: La Tierra se creó hace solo 5 billion years)._​

*LO DE LA LUNA DE JUPITER ES SOLO UN "APERITIVO", EL "PLATO FVERTE" ESTÁ POR VENIR:*









Los científicos transmitirán la ubicación de la Tierra a los extraterrestres, ignorando a Stephen Hawking


Un grupo de científicos ha ignorado las advertencias de Stephen Hawking y planea revelar la ubicación de la Tierra a posibles formas de vida extraterrestre.




es.noticias.yahoo.com













¿Es buena idea decirle a los alienígenas dónde está la Tierra?


Hace unas semanas, un grupo de científicos reveló que iban a actualizar el célebre mensaje Arecibo, que se mandó al espacio dando instrucciones de cómo...




vandal.elespanol.com





*IC AVRIENDO BIEN JRANDE LA TAZA QUE PRONTO VIENE EL **"PALADIN"**! *


*AVRIIIC! AVRIIIC!*


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Yo no sé nada.
> Pero sí conozco lo que opina la mayoría de la comunidad científica en la actualidad, y ella opina, desde hace algunas décadas ya, que no hay otra forma de vida en el Un iverso salvo la que reside en este planeta.



SUBNORMAL


----------



## fachacine (20 Abr 2022)

Yo quiero saber si las aliens tragan o escupen


----------



## Top_Spinete (20 Abr 2022)

menuda reunión de nasalovers follaglobos


----------



## Ángel de Luz (20 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo quiero saber si las aliens tragan o escupen



Yo también quiero saber eso, de las pleyadianas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Yo también quiero saber eso, de las pleyadianas





fachacine dijo:


> Yo quiero saber si las aliens tragan o escupen



HILO SERIO HOSTIAS!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Abr 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> SUBNORMAL



A algunos les va a parecer una película de ciencia ficción ... jojojo rabo en mano me haigo Maese Adreno.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> HILO SERIO HOSTIAS!



¿Quién te ha dicho que los aliens son serios? Tienen incluso hasta más sentido del humor que nosotros.

Me lo decían las voces


----------



## filets (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



TE ASEGURO que este año NO

Quiza para 2070 o asi


----------



## Ángel de Luz (20 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo quiero saber si las aliens tragan o escupen



Y si hacen gárgaras y luego dejan que eso desborde

?¿


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> TE ASEGURO que este año NO
> 
> Quiza para 2070 o asi


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Abr 2022)

Pues yo este año me voy a hacer terraplanista.


----------



## Mr.Foster (20 Abr 2022)

Estamos solos.
Entonces...
Cuidemos lo que tenemos.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (20 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Estamos solos.
> Entonces...
> Cuidemos lo que tenemos.



He hablado yo con varios aliens. Es mi experiencia. Hay mundos por ahí fuera habitados


----------



## frangelico (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


>



Pero se podrá saber si hay vida cuando una sonda aterrice y lo compruebe. A Marte estamos mandando sondas desde 1975 y todavía no ha llegado la confirmación, lo de Europa puede que se acelere pero quedan décadas para que se abra un proyecto importante que plantea allí varias sondas.


----------



## Killuminatis (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Algunas formas de vida extraterrestre son tan evolucionadas que han sido capaces de manipular el espacio y el tiempo y saltar entre universos paralelos. Podrían intervenir en nuestro mundo manipulando nuestras mentes si ni siquiera saberlo ni darnos cuenta.
> 
> Los llamados reptilianos proceden de nuestro planeta en un universo paralelo donde los dinosaurios nunca se extinguieron y evolucionaron consiguiendo colonizar las estrellas. A su vez los reptilianos no existen en el universo paralelo a este donde en la Tierra surgió una civilización a partir de los insectos que después de miles de millones de años evolucionaron y también colonizaron otros planetas. Los grises somos nosotros mismos viajando desde el futuro al presente actual.
> 
> ...



Interesante lo de la materia oscura.
Y mas interesante ese universo paralelo donde me estoy follando a una chortina premium 3 veces al día, durante 365 días y 30 años. xD
Por curiosidad, ¿donde encajaría el tema de la reencarnación?
¿o que es esto, una especie de 12 Monos (la película)?


----------



## Mr.Foster (20 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> He hablado yo con varios aliens.



Te han engañao, lo hacen habitualmente con terrícolas flojitos de mollera (como tú)


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2022)

Es importante que se haga pronto ese descubrimiento, y así se puedan marcar nuevas metas presupuestarias, que es lo que realmente importa al personal de la NASA, y conviene en general a la legión de científicos-funcionarios que viven del erario público en muchos países aparte de USA.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> He viajado a esa luna de Jupiter, como hizo Kepler cuando viajó a la Luna en un viaje astral en 1608.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu no has salido de Illescas.


----------



## moromierda (21 Abr 2022)

¿Piro caundo, amego?

¿A ectobre?


----------



## hikso (21 Abr 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Quién es tu fuente, Doc?



Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Ángel de Luz (21 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Te han engañao, lo hacen habitualmente con terrícolas flojitos de mollera (como tú)



Puede ser.

O puede ser que no


----------



## aron01 (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se descubriran formas de vida extraterrestre (animales poco evolucionados) en los mares de agua que hay debajo de la superficie congelada.
> 
> AVISADOS ESTAIS.



¿Será en Octubre?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 Jul 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> ¿Será en Octubre?



No, el 26 de Julio


----------



## frenlib (24 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No, el 26 de Julio



Ah tienes la fecha... ¿y si no ocurre qué te hacemos?


----------



## Poseidón (24 Jul 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Ah tienes la fecha... ¿y si no ocurre qué te hacemos?



Siendo Doc con 5 uñas me llega.


----------



## PEPEYE (24 Jul 2022)

He leido varios articulos sobre la famosa frase de Carl Sagan de que hay mas estrellas en el Universo que granos de arena en todas las playas del mundo y parece que asi es
Ahora trata de asimilar el concepto, no me vale la idea de que "vale hay muchas" , un dia en tu playa favorita coges un puñado de arena y lo dejas resvalar entre tus dedos intentando sentir el numero de granos de arena, luego te fijas que debajo hay mas arena, y despues el tamaño de esa pequeña en la tierra
Podemos entender matematicamente lo que significa 100.000-400.000 millones de estrellas,segun fuentes, pero sentirlo en el sentido de magnitud no y menos si luego lo multipicas por ,digamos, 100.000 millones de galaxias


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (24 Jul 2022)

En Marte, desde 1976 que se sospecha que hay microbios.
Yo creo que actualmente ya lo tienen confirmado, pero guardan la info para utilizarla cuando necesiten una cortina de humo tamaño XXXXL


----------



## Ángel de Luz (24 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No, el 26 de Julio



Te queda nada. Es pasado mañana. Si no ocurre nada ¿qué vas a hacer?

Creo que ya habías fallado en otros pronósticos y has huido como una perra.

Di algo


----------



## piensaflexible (24 Jul 2022)

NO era primero pandemia, luego cambio climático , luego extraterrestres? aun no les toca pues, hay que seguir profundizando en el tema cambio climático y meter medidas...


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (26 Jul 2022)

Oiga, los cigar shape ufos llegan hoy? Traeran alita de mosca espacial?


----------



## gorgas (26 Jul 2022)

Joder, y yo sin ver este hilo.

Avísame de la hora en CEST a la que va a pasar , que tengo hora en el taller.


----------



## gorgas (26 Jul 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Pero si ya están entre nosotros:




Eso es CGI no?


----------



## NewTroll (26 Jul 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Eso es CGI no?



Ojala


----------



## socrates99 (26 Jul 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Eso es CGI no?



Os traigo amorrr!!!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Jul 2022)

La probabilidad matemática existe, puesto que nosotros existimos, salvo que formemos parte de una simulación. Ahora bien, de los tropecientos trillones de planetas que nos dicen que existen, ¿cuántos son meras bolas de gas incandescente o simples pedrolos errantes congelados sin atmósfera donde no sobreviviría ni el mismo Satanás? Siendo una estimación mía, el 99,9%. De ese 0,1% restante de planetas potenciales ¿cuántos reúnen el conjunto de características necesarias para la evolución de la vida? Una distancia idónea con respecto a su estrella, un rango de temperaturas muy concreto con zonas templadas, agua, carbono, fuentes de energía... Seguramente habria que detraer el 99.9% a ese 0.1% restante. La conclusión es clara, somos una mera probabilidad matemática muy reducida. Es posible que haya formas de vida compleja en otros planetas, pero no es algo seguro. Y si existe vida, se dará en condiciones altamente excepcionales, según lo que sabemos. Por supuesto no esperemos coincidir en el mismo plano temporal, lo cual es todavía más improbable.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (26 Jul 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La probabilidad matemática existe, puesto que nosotros existimos, salvo que formemos parte de una simulación. Ahora bien, de los tropecientos trillones de planetas que nos dicen que existen, ¿cuántos son meras bolas de gas incandescente o simples pedrolos errantes congelados sin atmósfera donde no sobreviviría ni el mismo Satanás? Siendo una estimación mía, el 99,9%. De ese 0,1% restante de planetas potenciales ¿cuántos reúnen el conjunto de características necesarias para la evolución de la vida? Una distancia idónea con respecto a su estrella, un rango de temperaturas muy concreto con zonas templadas, agua, carbono, fuentes de energía... Seguramente habria que detraer el 99.9% a ese 0.1% restante. La conclusión es clara, somos una mera probabilidad matemática muy reducida. Es posible que haya formas de vida compleja en otros planetas, pero no es algo seguro. Y si existe vida, se dará en condiciones altamente excepcionales, según lo que sabemos. Por supuesto no esperemos coincidir en el mismo plano temporal, lo cual es todavía más improbable.



Dejese de monserga matematica insustancial, puede dilucidar con la escuacion de drake el % de aliens altamente follables?





es lo unico que queremos de saber


----------



## amigos895 (26 Jul 2022)

Es muy pronto, ahora están a saco con el timo climático, si eso después del verano, ojalá que sea en octubre.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (27 Jul 2022)

Al final nada.

DOC eres un timador!!!!!


A la hoguera con él


----------



## Mr.Foster (27 Jul 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La probabilidad matemática existe, puesto que nosotros existimos, salvo que formemos parte de una simulación.



La probabilidad matemática es tan mínima que no tiene sentido lógico ni científico darle verosimilitud.
Salvo que formemos parte de una excepción...


----------



## Lonchix (28 Jul 2022)

Moon.


----------



## Tawanchai (28 Jul 2022)

El de abajo es versátil


----------



## bambum (29 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> La probabilidad matemática es tan mínima que no tiene sentido lógico ni científico darle verosimilitud.
> Salvo que formemos parte de una excepción...



Salvo que seamos una creación


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Jul 2022)

No me interesan las lunas de jupiter, solo me interesa si hay lumis en Jupiter


----------



## Pabloom (29 Jul 2022)

Pero se podrán comer?


Es que a mi me encanta el pescado


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Jul 2022)

bambum dijo:


> Salvo que seamos una creación



Es lo que quise insinuar..


----------



## SanRu (29 Jul 2022)

Disculpa, los medios al unísono dirán que se descubierto vida extraterrestre y que estamos obligados a unirnos en un gobierno mundial para poder hacer frente a esta nueva amenaza. 

Pero nadie verá jamás un extraterrestre.


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Jul 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pero nadie verá jamás un extraterrestre.



Porque *no existen*.
Estamos solos en el Universo.


----------



## Hanselcat (29 Jul 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Disculpa, los medios al unísono dirán que se descubierto vida extraterrestre y que estamos obligados a unirnos en un gobierno mundial para poder hacer frente a esta nueva amenaza.
> 
> Pero nadie verá jamás un extraterrestre.



Eso es repetir el rollo ese del coronavirus.


----------



## SanRu (29 Jul 2022)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Eso es repetir el rollo ese del coronavirus.



A ver, no son tontos, de las restricciones del covid vamos a pasar a las restricciones energéticas y luego a las restricciones por invasión alienígena. Saben que debe cambiar de temática porque la gente se aburre de todo, incluso de virus, guerras en Ucrania y cambio climático.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (29 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Porque *no existen*.
> Estamos solos en el Universo.



¿Cómo lo sábes?


----------



## Roedr (1 Ago 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo sábes?



No tiene ni idea.


----------



## pandillero (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vientosolar (2 Ago 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Pero se podrán comer?
> 
> 
> Es que a mi me encanta el pescado


----------

